# Cerraduras de seguridad



## nuvole (31 Ene 2016)

Hola,

Después de sufrir un robo, estoy buscando un bombín anti bumping, anti ganzúa.

Qué opináis del tesa tx 80.
http://i.imgur.com/R6i5dDj.png
http://i.imgur.com/xPiaKiF.png


----------



## nuvole (31 Ene 2016)

Las llaves usadas en la técnica "bumping" y lo que los inspectores deberían de saber sobre ellas - InterNACHI


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (31 Ene 2016)

Es un buen bombín pero tienes que tener en cuenta más cosas. 
Compara las mejores soluciones de cerrajería antirobo | Ángel Olleros


----------



## pir (31 Ene 2016)

Desde hace años lleva mucho bombo la marca Kaba. No es barata, te piden noventa y pico euros como mínimo (creo).


----------



## Geologia_Matutina (1 Feb 2016)

Aparte de las cerraduras y puertas que están poniendo hace falta una cosa para que la seguridad en las casas sea efectiva: 15 años de cárcel a la primera entrada en una casa a robar. 30 si están durmiendo dentro. 

En mi barrio "la etnia" acaba de ocupar un chalet pareado y se han empezado a disparar los robos en domicilios (tres llevamos ya, que yo sepa). A mi también me interesan mucho tus artículos de cerraduras, jap.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Aqui tienes una de *las cerraduras que te recomiendo*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Éste es demasiado caro.

No hay parecidos más económicos?


----------



## Karonte (1 Feb 2016)

http://www.smartintego.com/fileadmin/SmartIntego/Bilder/Image/SV-Knauf_2.jpg
De nada


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2016)

Geologia_Matutina dijo:


> Aparte de las cerraduras y puertas que están poniendo hace falta una cosa para que la seguridad en las casas sea efectiva: 15 años de cárcel a la primera entrada en una casa a robar. 30 si están durmiendo dentro.
> 
> En mi barrio "la etnia" acaba de ocupar un chalet pareado y se han empezado a disparar los robos en domicilios (tres llevamos ya, que yo sepa). A mi también me interesan mucho tus artículos de cerraduras, jap.




yo añadiria que desde que la LIVG abrio la posibilidad constitucional de imponer penas segun quien las cometa, si pertenecen a "la etnia" pena de muerte.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Simon Voss - Digital de Euro perfil cilindro 3061 - G1 - Z4, 30-10, Hz: Amazon.es: Bricolaje y herramientas


----------



## lolillo82 (1 Feb 2016)

Para el caso de una vivienda tipo piso, con una sola entrada, esto podria ser una solución viable. 
¿que pasa con los chalets que tienen multiples puertas y ventanas en planta baja? Costaría un pastizal colocar este tipo de puertas, con cerraduras de este nivel.
Quizas lo mejor para este tipo de viviendas es crear una zona segura, por ejmplo un primer piso del chalet, colocando una puerta interior acorazada, o incluso una persiana metalica en el pasillo (por ejmplo que recogida quede oculta)

¿como lo veis los expertos?


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Y para el interior, estaría bien ésta.

P 87 DORADO FAC P 87 DORADO Ref. 420701_p1z1871z1dorado - Leroy Merlin

Tengo miedo de perforar la puerta blindada.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Puerta y sus detalles.
http://i.imgur.com/NaGVCtQ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/fZ3azm7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/UtpBZSd.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1r5Mxvk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/wD6DsMZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/QRFxu7R.jpg

¿Puedo taladrar sin miedo?


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (1 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Después de sufrir un robo, estoy buscando un bombín anti bumping, anti ganzúa.



Yo la tengo y estoy muy contento.
Como dice el camarada no se trata de evitar el robo, sino de ponerlo dificil. Si tardan mucho y tienen que hacer ruido se autodisuaden de intentarlo.

En cualquier caso, deberíamos cambiar el bombillo cada 5 años para adecuarlo al "estado del arte".


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Salva, tienes el tx80?

Tx110 es mejor me han dicho.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 13:16 ----------

http://i.imgur.com/v2YzQcG.png
http://i.imgur.com/hgmEVJk.png


----------



## australopitecus (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Como veras, los lugares para atornillas tu cerrojo (o la cerradura que yo recomiendo) son muy pocos (dos mas centrados). Atornillado a la madera es como no tener cerrojo



Si la puerta es blindada te puedes pillar un cerrojo más largo de lo normal (de unos 20 cm será suficiente) y atornillarla a una de las planchas de acero de la puerta y a la pared.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Aquí dice que el tx80 es jodido pero lo consigue.

Tesa TX80 Apertura Ganzuando - YouTube


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

okabum dijo:


> vas a cambiar el bombillo y la puerta sigue siendo una full. Si la casa es tuya mejor cambia la puerta entera, te lo hacen en un dia.



La puerta entera porque. Acaso la que tengo es mala?


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 Feb 2016)

¿Cómo te han entrado en casa?

Si ha sido con ganzúa o bumping entonces el tx80 te vale. Si ha sido de otra forma, te da igual el bombín que pongas.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Bumping.

Ahora tengo una ezcurra ds15 que no vale nada según el PDF que he puesto arriba.


----------



## Hinel (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Déjate de tonterias y lee a fondo mis artículos, *AQUI* (*especialmente el primero y el tercero*)
> 
> 
> Si te quieren robar, no hay forma humana de evitarlo. Pero el truco consiste en hacerles trabajar lo máximo posible.
> ...



Que va. Yo no lo veo así. La mejor seguridad es:

1- Pasar desapercibido (incluye no aparentar)
2- Vivir de alquiler en zona media (a poder ser en un ático)
3- Un buen seguro del hogar (100 euros año)
4- Sistema electrónico de aviso de manipulación de la puerta principal. Para que cuando estés durmiendo y alguién intente entrar, te avise.
5- Un arma.

No creo que se necesite más.


----------



## Iron IQ (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Aqui tienes una de *las cerraduras que te recomiendo*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay otras mucho mas simples y menos llamativas:
http://www.benidormlocks.com/pdf/Catalogos/EN_OMEGA_ACTIVE.pdf


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Bumping.
> 
> Ahora tengo una ezcurra ds15 que no vale nada según el PDF que he puesto arriba.




Entonces con el tx80 vas más que servido y si quieres algo un poco mejor píllate el tk100. 
La pega que tienes es que la llave del ezcurra es más pequeña que la del tx80 ó tk100 y la llave te va a rozar con el escudo. 
Tienes que limar un poco el agujero para que te valga el bombín (5 minutos de trabajo con una lima redonda).


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Entonces con el tx80 vas más que servido y si quieres algo un poco mejor píllate el tk100.
> La pega que tienes es que la llave del ezcurra es más pequeña que la del tx80 ó tk100 y la llave te va a rozar con el escudo.
> Tienes que limar un poco el agujero para que te valga el bombín (5 minutos de trabajo con una lima redonda).



Ok. Gracias. Lo miraré.


----------



## lolillo82 (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Aclaro: yo no soy ningún experto. Solo soy un usuario que se planteado este problema y lo he estudiado a fondo durante tiempo
> 
> *El caso del chalet, no tiene solución fácil*. Lo mejor es que no este nunca vacio, tengas varios perros (*pequeños y encerrados para que los cacos no les puedan hacer nada y que sean muy cabrones con sus ladridos*) y alarmas por todos los lados. YO pondría una habitación anti pánico en el interior, donde también guardaría lo realmente valioso que tengas



Espero que no te haya parecido mal el comentario de "experto", no era mi intención.

Alarma ya tengo, pero aun asi no me siento seguro. Viendo el post se me ha ocurrido la posibilidad de cambiar todas las persianas de la planta superior (5 persianas) por persianas metalicas como las de los comercios. Un vecino mio las tiene asi, interiores, cuando están cerradas son feas de cojones, pero dan una sensación de seguridad flipante.
Tambien se me ocurre la posibilidad de cerrar el acceso a la parte superior de la vivienda con otra persiana de este tipo en el pasillo. Es un pasillo alto (3.5 metros) y de 1,20 de anchura. Se podría poner una persiana en una cajonera escondida en el techo que cierre tanto desde dentro como desde fuera, en lugar de poner una puerta que se ve más.

Como lo ves?? Que seguridad tienen este tipo de persianas?

Gracias.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Estoy pensando en que como tengo doble puerta, poner bajo llave ésta también. ¿Se podría?

http://i.imgur.com/Z11a5vB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/HMzJ9q5.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/JJAjlTi.jpg

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 15:47 ----------

Ésta por ejemplo.

http://i.imgur.com/tI9UaKl.png


----------



## Ivanvpx (1 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Estoy pensando en que como tengo doble puerta, poner bajo llave ésta también. ¿Se podría?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Z11a5vB.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/HMzJ9q5.jpg
> ...



Yo es la q acabo de poner en casa. Tenia la ezcurra ds10...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (1 Feb 2016)

Esa puerta de una patada te la cargas y a las malas con una palanca levantas hasta el marco. 

Creo que la T60 no es antibumping y no creo que sea mucho mejor que la ezcurra.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Esa puerta de una patada te la cargas y a las malas con una palanca levantas hasta el marco.
> 
> Creo que la T60 no es antibumping y no creo que sea mucho mejor que la ezcurra.



Sólo era para poner otro obstáculo. Harían mucho ruido, no?


----------



## Ivanvpx (1 Feb 2016)

Sr. Obdulio dijo:


> Esa puerta de una patada te la cargas y a las malas con una palanca levantas hasta el marco.
> 
> Creo que la T60 no es antibumping y no creo que sea mucho mejor que la ezcurra.



Pone q es antibumpin, Antiganzua y tal.no me lo creo,pero ya es algo más. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9195 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## australopitecus (1 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Sólo era para poner otro obstáculo. Harían mucho ruido, no?



Puedes serrar alrededor de la cerradura. Ruido poquito.


----------



## lolillo82 (1 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> NO, hombre. No hay ninguna razón para que me moleste nada. Simplemente quiero separarme de los que, en los foros, quieren aparentar ser expertos y no lo son. Yo, insisto, soy un usuario lo mismo que tu, pero con algo mas de información.
> 
> Yo, lo de estar seguro en un chalet, lo veo jodido. ¿Que haría yo ademas de la larga y los perritos cabrones y chillones (los grandes no valen para nada)?
> 
> ...



La solucion que me propones, aparte de perros y alarma, que ya tengo, el resto es inviable. La vivienda tiene 4 puertas al exterio mas el porton del garaje. Las 4 puertas son de 2 hojas con lo cual es imposible poner una puerta de estas de seguridad. De hecho de una patada las abres.

Por eso mi solución para seguridad de las personas mientras duermen es la de poder crear una zona segura, en la que esten mas o menos a salvo durante el tiempo que tarda la policia, si los cacos entran en la vivienda. Tendría que cambiar los ventanales para instalarlos con persiana metalica exterior, solo los del piso de arriba. E instalar una persiana o puerta de seguridad interior para aislar el pasillo de acceso al piso superior.

No veo otra opcion mas barata que esta, que no es barata de por si.


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Feb 2016)

En tres semanas empieza SICUR, la feria de la seguridad.

Yo cuando tuve que estar de "azafato" teniamos unas pocas cerraduras de llave europerfil, y cuando fui de visitante recuerdo que habia varios fabricantes de cerraduras europerfil, y alguna electronica como las que recomienda jap.

Si te pasas a la hora de comer, cuando los jefes estan de reuniones y dices que eres un particular en ciertos stands te pueden atender bien y darte precios interesantes, creo.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2016 at 19:39 ----------




lolillo82 dijo:


> La solucion que me propones, aparte de perros y alarma, que ya tengo, el resto es inviable. La vivienda tiene 4 puertas al exterio mas el porton del garaje. Las 4 puertas son de 2 hojas con lo cual es imposible poner una puerta de estas de seguridad. De hecho de una patada las abres.
> 
> Por eso mi solución para seguridad de las personas mientras duermen es la de poder crear una zona segura, en la que esten mas o menos a salvo durante el tiempo que tarda la policia, si los cacos entran en la vivienda. Tendría que cambiar los ventanales para instalarlos con persiana metalica exterior, solo los del piso de arriba. E instalar una persiana o puerta de seguridad interior para aislar el pasillo de acceso al piso superior.
> 
> No veo otra opcion mas barata que esta, que no es barata de por si.



No es por poner pegas, pero estas asumiendo que la policia llegara. Ten en cuenta que un caco profesional lleva un inhibidor de mobiles, y que las alarmas si no recuerdo mal tienen un conector a la linea telefonica y otra linea movil. Asi que un profesional cortaria la linea telefonica, inhibiria la señal del movil y le pega un martillazo a la central de alarma. Por lo tanto no se avisara a la policia hasta que el servidor trate de conectarse a la alarma, el tecnico llame por telefono y al no poder contactar contigo avise a la policia, o sea, puede ser un buen rato.


----------



## nuvole (1 Feb 2016)

Qué opináis de éste:

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...5619&category=20589&pm=1&ds=0&t=1454353776310


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (1 Feb 2016)

torcuato dijo:


> dos gallinas de guinea mejor que un perro



mejor un dragon de komodo...


----------



## Calculín (1 Feb 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> No es por poner pegas, pero estas asumiendo que la policia llegara. Ten en cuenta que un caco profesional lleva un inhibidor de mobiles, y que las alarmas si no recuerdo mal tienen un conector a la linea telefonica y otra linea movil. Asi que un profesional cortaria la linea telefonica, inhibiria la señal del movil y le pega un martillazo a la central de alarma. Por lo tanto no se avisara a la policia hasta que el servidor trate de conectarse a la alarma, el tecnico llame por telefono y al no poder contactar contigo avise a la policia, o sea, puede ser un buen rato.



No sé si estará disponible en todas las zonas, pero a mí creo que me ofrecieron también una tercera vía de comunicación por radio, pero que no dependía de la red móvil, sino que era comunicación directa por radio de alarma a central. Seguramente también se pueda inhibir, pero pueno, es otra cosa que si no han tenido en cuanta quizás sea más complicado si la antena está en la cubierta.

Y otra cosa, la central de alarma se puede proteger también, y ponerla en un sitio oculto de muy difícil acceso, para que mientras la encuentran o no de tiempo de que avise.


----------



## lolillo82 (1 Feb 2016)

brotes_verdes dijo:


> En tres semanas empieza SICUR, la feria de la seguridad.
> 
> Yo cuando tuve que estar de "azafato" teniamos unas pocas cerraduras de llave europerfil, y cuando fui de visitante recuerdo que habia varios fabricantes de cerraduras europerfil, y alguna electronica como las que recomienda jap.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es que sea el chalet de Amancio Ortega, es decir, no hay nada especial que pueda interesar a un caco de ese "nivel". Un par de teles, un pc viejo, algo de dinero para diario y alguna joya. Que lo lleven todo, para eso está el seguro, yo lo que quiero es seguridad para los habitantes. La alarma que tenemos se conecta desde la central cada 2 minutos para comprobar que responde. Por lo tanto sería cuestión de 10 minutos como mucho que avisen a la poli y ponte que otros 10 o 15 que lleguen. Por eso necesito algo que aguante 30 minutos o que disuada siquiera de intentar acceder al piso superior. El esfuerzo será muchísimo para el poco rendimiento que obtendrán.


----------



## brotes_verdes (1 Feb 2016)

Calculín dijo:


> No sé si estará disponible en todas las zonas, pero a mí creo que me ofrecieron también una tercera vía de comunicación por radio, pero que no dependía de la red móvil, sino que era comunicación directa por radio de alarma a central. Seguramente también se pueda inhibir, pero pueno, es otra cosa que si no han tenido en cuanta quizás sea más complicado si la antena está en la cubierta.
> 
> Y otra cosa, la central de alarma se puede proteger también, y ponerla en un sitio oculto de muy difícil acceso, para que mientras la encuentran o no de tiempo de que avise.



Llevo fuera del sector de la seguridad fisica 10 años, pero entonces se tenia como asumido que la central de alarma no tiene defensa. Una vez dentro de la casa/nave el ladron va primero de todo a buscar la central de alarma y la destruye a martillazos. La central yo nunca la he visto en un lugar de dificil acceso, al contrario.

En cuanto a lo de las inhibiciones un amigo que vive en un chalet tiene ese mismo sistema (de Securitas). En cuanto a como sera de dificil de inhibir no lo se, pero lo que se contaba entonces era que Bosch tenia la fabrica de centrales de alarma en Rumania y que los propios ingenieros que diseñaban el producto diseñaban los inhibidores para venderlos a la mafia.


----------



## potranco (2 Feb 2016)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Tampoco es que sea el chalet de Amancio Ortega, es decir, no hay nada especial que pueda interesar a un caco de ese "nivel". Un par de teles, un pc viejo, algo de dinero para diario y alguna joya. Que lo lleven todo, para eso está el seguro, yo lo que quiero es seguridad para los habitantes. La alarma que tenemos se conecta desde la central cada 2 minutos para comprobar que responde. Por lo tanto sería cuestión de 10 minutos como mucho que avisen a la poli y ponte que otros 10 o 15 que lleguen. Por eso necesito algo que aguante 30 minutos o que disuada siquiera de intentar acceder al piso superior. El esfuerzo será muchísimo para el poco rendimiento que obtendrán.



pon buenas rejas en todas las ventanas (barras de acero sin tornillos, de esas gruesas horizontales y metidas en el muro con cemento) y puertas metálicas en los cambios de piso con marco y precerco de hierro o acero collado y con cemento a la pared. 

Para las puertas de cambio de piso, las acorazadas te saldrán muy caras, pero las metálicas no son caras (350 en el LeroyMerlin), y si están cementadas directamente al tabique aguantan lo suyo si les pones una o dos barras atravesadas en el interior. Las puertas metálicas se pueden decorar con vinilos o melamina y quedan bien. Para que aguanten las barras de las puertas necesitan muy buenos agarres al tabique con tornillos potentes, con taco químico o similar. Las barras son mas importantes al final que las cerraduras.

Si las ventanas están bien enrejadas la úncia entrada rápida es la puerta. Cuando estas en el piso de abajo, si la puerta de entrada resiste bien una embestida (ponle también una o dos barras atravesadas en el interior) ya te da tiempo a subir arriba y chapar los cambios de piso con las puertas metálicas. (Los bombillos que interiormente son tipo pomo son mucho más rápidos de cerrar). Todo eso retrasará bastante que lleguen hasta las personas y daría tiempo a llamar desde arriba.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 03:48 ----------




brotes_verdes dijo:


> L
> En cuanto a lo de las inhibiciones un amigo que vive en un chalet tiene ese mismo sistema (de Securitas). En cuanto a como sera de dificil de inhibir no lo se, pero lo que se contaba entonces era que Bosch tenia la fabrica de centrales de alarma en Rumania y que los propios ingenieros que diseñaban el producto diseñaban los inhibidores para venderlos a la mafia.



los baratos solo alcancan unas decenas de metros, los de mas de 3.000 euros más de 100. Y los muy caros hasta 500 metros. Para los inhibidores baratos-medios se podría conectar cable electrico a un batería de coche o un SAI en el piso superior, y junto a un cable telefonico tirarlo todo bajo tierra hasta un fijo de sobremesa con GSM y RJ45 (barato) que esté oculto e impermeabilizado (caja sellada con silicona) a 100-200 metros de la casa o más. Así se tendría un teléfono en el piso de arriba activo y que no sería inhibido.

Para evitar el alcance de los caros (5.000 euros o mas) debe existir alguna manera de interaccionar con un móvil que esté mucho más lejos o en otra casa usando radio tipo CB o similar, que se podría conectar a esa batería de coche. Así se podrían mandar SMS a varias personas, eso no tendría demasiada dificultad teóricamente. Cualquier emisión de radio que pudiera activar ese móvil (con tonos o algo) ya podría desencadenar un envío de SMS. Seguro que con Arduino se debe poder hacer algo asi. 

La verdad es que me fiaría mas de usar la imaginación y no exclusivamente en una centralita estándar al lado de la puerta y confiar en que el subcontatado atenderá la alerta correctamente.

Si uno es un poco manitas casi todo eso lo puede hacer uno mismo.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2016)

proteger un chalet lo veo muy dificil, la mejor seguridad es que este dentro de una urbanizacion con gran seguridad, como "la finca", si no es mejor vivir en un piso, en mi caso no tengo paredes contiguas a las que hacer un bruton, y estoy rodeado de cotillas, no se hace un solo ruido en la escalera sin que llegue a alguna oreja, asi que atacar la puerta a la fuerza lo veo dificil, la seguirdad en este caso esta en la cerradura.

pero en un chalet aislado si saben que no va a haber nadie tienen tiempo para lo que quieran, como si tienen que picar una pared para entrar, y cortar una verja es bastante facil...


----------



## juanmarch (2 Feb 2016)

Yo te recomiendo la mauer nw5. Cerradura bulgara de muy alta calidad


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (2 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Salva, tienes el tx80?



Si. Tengo ese. El otro no existía cuando yo lo compré.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 08:26 ----------




Hinel dijo:


> 3- Un buen seguro del hogar (100 euros año)



El problema es que el bumping no deja rastro de la intrusión, de manera que el seguro se lava las manos.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2016 at 08:28 ----------




nuvole dijo:


> Estoy pensando en que como tengo doble puerta, poner bajo llave ésta también. ¿Se podría?



Se podría. Pero esa segunda puerta se tira abajo de un puñetazo. No tiene sentido.


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (2 Feb 2016)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> Uno igualito a ese le reventaron hace una semana a unos amigos.



En realidad lo que cuenta es tener un bombin más seguro que tus vecinos, y que el delicuente lo sepa ...


----------



## potranco (2 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> NO puedo recomenzar las cerraduras con bombín (sean mecánicas o electrónicas), pues se abren todas muy fácilmente;
> 
> cualquier tonto abre una cerradura en dos minutos…([/B]



yo creo que te has flipao con los videos de picking de youtube y estás haciendo *alarmismo*. Abrir una puerta son varias cosas, pero si de abrir bombillos ganzuando, hay muchos bombillos que no pueden ser ganzuados ni encontrarás ganzúas en el mercado. Y otros que solo los abre muy poca gente. Un Kaba Expert no te lo ganzúan. Menos todavía un Evva MCS magnético o un Fichet 3D, o cualquiera que sea bueno con pin móvil como InnKey y muchos otros. Las cerraduras electrónicas depende porque hay algunas que se abren con imanes. 

Pregúntale al mejor cerrajero que conozcas que te ganzúe un Kaba Expert o un Fichet o cualquier de los que te he dicho. Te dirá que una mierda. Y como la puerta sea acorazada le hará falta taladro, radial o por el tabique con martillo, percutor y la de dios. Mas de media hora seguro y haciendo un ruido de cojones. 

Pregúntale en lugar de fliparlo con los videos de youtube.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Feb 2016)

entonces la cosa se reduce a obligarles a tener que dañar la puerta o la pared para que te cubra el seguro, cuales son las cerraduras que ofrecen total seguridad, ademas de la electronica, que me parece un complemento?.

entonces fichet existe?, este verano estuve preguntando para cambiar la que tengo y me dijeron que ya no existia, que puede haber algo de stock en algun sitio pero nada mas, supongo que iban de listos para vender la que tenian.


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/zBD1Qta.png


----------



## australopitecus (2 Feb 2016)

Aparte del bumping, hay muchas más cosas por ahí, por ejemplo estas dos que pongo debajo. Si alguien asi se piensa que guardas pasta en casa, date por jodido:


El «impresioning», nuevo método para asaltar viviendas sin dejar rastro - ABC de Sevilla

La Policía ha detenido *a una joven pareja con gran experiencia como cerrajeros* que desvalijaron 25 viviendas en el último mes en Sevilla

[...]
Durante las primeras diligencias, los investigadores se centraron en averiguar el modus operandi de los autores de estos robos que desvalijaban viviendas* sin dejar rastro evidente* de forzamiento de cerraduras en puertas o ventanas.

Este método consiste en* colocar varillas de aluminio deformable dentro de la cerradura para que queden impresas las marcas de la llave del propietario y posteriormente, con una llave maestra, poder abrir la puerta sin oposición alguna y sin dejar rastros.*

[...]

'Taca', el 'artista' butronero de la lanza térmica | Madrid | elmundo.es

"Soy el mejor, lo que otros tardan 45 minutos, yo lo hago* en un cuarto de hora*". Así se jactaba 'Taca', *"maestro butronero" a comisión y "artista" de la lanza térmica,* de sus hazañas reventando* cajas fuertes de joyerías *hasta que fue detenido hace unas semanas en Madrid por la Policía Nacional.

[...]

----------------------


Amén de cerraduras, puertas acorazadas, rejas, alarmas, etc también la discreción es importante. Esas fotos de facebook de las vacaciones en lugares caros, en restaurantes de lujo, el peluco de oro cuando va uno a la peluquería .... Un poquito de discreción siempre es bueno.

Desde luego lo que siempre diría yo que es aconsejable es tener más de un tipo de cerradura. Sea cual sea la que tienes, al final todas las acaban abriendo facilmente, y no te va a avisar nadie de que ya está obsoleta. 
Tener dos cerraduras, totalmente distintas entre sí, te quita de encima gente que vaya con un juego de herramientas/métodos probando casa por casa.


----------



## t_chip (2 Feb 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> yo añadiria que desde que la LIVG abrio la posibilidad constitucional de imponer penas segun quien las cometa, si pertenecen a "la etnia" pena de muerte.



Mmmmm...no suena mal, pero a ese pastel le falta la guinda.

Si es por crucifixión sin anestesia sería redondo.:


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Feb 2016)

Que os parece esto?


Puesta queda algo asin:


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2016)

Cerradura invisible: la solución definitiva a los robos | Línea de Consumo - Blogs hoy.es


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Cerradura invisible: la solución definitiva a los robos | Línea de Consumo - Blogs hoy.es



Jodé casi 300 € mas la instalación.


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2016)

Si, realmente es buena pero yo ahora no puedo permitir ese gasto.


----------



## Patito Feo (2 Feb 2016)

Y la que he puesto yo, que os parece?

Me piden 150€ instalada.


----------



## nuvole (2 Feb 2016)

Es de las antiguas, parecen más robustas pero yo no sé decirte.


----------



## australopitecus (2 Feb 2016)

Patito Feo dijo:


> Y la que he puesto yo, que os parece?
> 
> Me piden 150€ instalada.



Depende ... respecto del precio,150 es un precio normal, supongo que costará algo parecido a 60 euros más instalación. 
Lo malo de las cerraduras de sobreponer como esa es que van atornilladas al marco de la puerta, que es de madera ... Eso quiere decir que se puede cortar el marco por ese trozo y asunto solucionado. FAC tiene algún modelo más largo en ese rango de precios, pero salta taladrando el bombín. Nada es perfecto. 

Por lo demás, dos mejor que una. 

Una cosa buena es que te la podrías instalar tú con una broca corona hss y cuatro cosas más. Es decir, coste de la cerradura +, pongamos, 17-20 euros ... Por ese dinero va a ser complicado que alguien lleve una llave maestra (tipo bumping) para tus dos cerraduras. Así que yo diría que es buena idea, con la premisa de gastar poco y fastidiar bastante.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (2 Feb 2016)

Buen hilo, lo subo...


----------



## potranco (2 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> TU has de pensar que somos tontos… ¿Has visto el informe de la Guardia Civil que enseño en la primera pagina de mi artículo ¿*Lo has leído*? Pues lo mejor que puedes hacer es leerlo y así se te aclara la situación… *NOTA: Hago bien con enlazar lo que aquí afirmo, pero no puedo demostrar y aclarar todo lo que viene en cada articulo ¿y si lo leéis vosotros?*



ese informe habla de las gorjas de doble paleta ::


----------



## potranco (2 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Que Dios no te conserve esas entendederas
> En serio: las de doble paleta son, dos de paleta simple. Se tarda 1 minuto escaso , en vez de los 15 segundos de las de una paleta sencilla. Y la Guardia Civil habla de ganzúas de paleta sencilla (ganzúa de la primera pagina) y doble (caja de ganzuas de la segunda pagina)



y que demonios tiene que ver la de gorja con un Kaba Expert que decias que cualquier tonto lo ganzúa. Vamos que te mola alarmar.

Y en cambio esa electronica que recomiendas que vale un pastón se abre de una patada como sólo vaya atornillada a la madera. Hace falta atornillarla a un marco de hierro.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (3 Feb 2016)

pregunta a los entendidos, esta es antibumping?, no es broma.

cerradura antigua con su llave - Comprar Cerraduras Antiguas en todocoleccion - 15423821


----------



## menos_16 (3 Feb 2016)

pensando en algun tipo de seguridad alternativo me parece que el mejor sistema es una camara de video que apunte a la puerta de tu casa (conectado al interior).

Camara y sensor de movimiento, si alguien pasa mas de X segundos frente a la puerta (programables en funcion del horario) el sistema envia un aviso a varios teléfonos móviles (con imágenes)

Me parece un sistema bastante preventivo y relativamente barato, lo único que le estoy dando vueltas a como colocar el sensor de movimiento de forma eficiente.


----------



## nuvole (3 Feb 2016)

De éstos, cual escogeríais.

Tienda de Cerraduras de Seguridad - Tienda de Cerraduras

El abus 2000 tiene buena pinta.


----------



## brotes_verdes (4 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> De éstos, cual escogeríais.
> 
> Tienda de Cerraduras de Seguridad - Tienda de Cerraduras
> 
> El abus 2000 tiene buena pinta.



Cuando yo estaba en el sector (hace 10 años) se decia que la champions de los cilindros eran Kaba y Medeco. El resto estaban en cuanto a calidad por debajo.

Asi que yo pillaria el Kaba.

---------- Post added 04-feb-2016 at 01:29 ----------




menos_16 dijo:


> pensando en algun tipo de seguridad alternativo me parece que el mejor sistema es una camara de video que apunte a la puerta de tu casa (conectado al interior).
> 
> Camara y sensor de movimiento, si alguien pasa mas de X segundos frente a la puerta (programables en funcion del horario) el sistema envia un aviso a varios teléfonos móviles (con imágenes)
> 
> Me parece un sistema bastante preventivo y relativamente barato, lo único que le estoy dando vueltas a como colocar el sensor de movimiento de forma eficiente.



Yo tengo una camara con detector de movimiento y sonido, que envia un mensaje push al movil si detecta algo o si la desconectan. La tengo dentro de casa apuntando al pasillo, en una parte donde hay luz. Te puedes conectar a la camara desde el movil e incluso sacar una foto de lo que ve la camara


----------



## nuvole (4 Feb 2016)

Y si llevan pasamontañas o gorra...

Es difícil.


----------



## australopitecus (4 Feb 2016)

La verdad es que esto del bumping es un tanto escandaloso .... 

Este juego son 115 eur. 

Bumping Seguridad - www.herramientasdecerrajeria.es

_Con este juego de 6 llaves de bumping para cilindros de seguridad el profesional de la cerrajería está cubierto en la mayoria de sus actuaciones.

UCEM

AZBE HS7

AZBE HS6

FAC

ISEO R6

AMIG_

También se pueden comprar otras cosas, como ganzúas eléctricas, pero para usarla ya hay que saber. Sin embargo para usar las llaves de bumping con tener la inteligencia de una ameba es suficiente.

Esto lo pongo para que la gente sea consciente de lo poquísimo que cuesta comprarse un par de juegos de estos y probar casa tras casa.


----------



## karai (4 Feb 2016)

Yo compré un bombin por amazon que esta considerado bastante bueno en inglaterra y no se vende en ferreterías españolas. La ventaja es que al no ser un bombín común al menos el ganzuado te lo evitas en España que supongo que practicarán con los habituales TESA/Kaba etc.

Lo ideal es combinar, un buen bombín más un fac electrónico oculto por el interior. Tipo Cerradura de Seguridad Invisible: Amazon.es: Electrónica. Que vale una pasta.

De todas formas si quieren entrar te entran, con un gato hidráulico tumban la puerta blindada o no + ladrillos + lo que haga falta. Lo único evitar que te pillen en gallumbos en tu casa.


----------



## australopitecus (4 Feb 2016)

karai dijo:


> De todas formas si quieren entrar te entran, con un gato hidráulico tumban la puerta blindada o no + ladrillos + lo que haga falta. Lo único evitar que te pillen en gallumbos en tu casa.



A uno de mis vecinos le fue a buscar la policía. Como no abría la puerta, tras insistir cosa de unos minutos, la tiraron abajo con un ariete. Eran las 2 o las 3 de la mañana. No te imaginas el ruido infernal que desató eso. Era una puerta blindada con un par de cerraduras y cayó al segundo golpe o tercero .... sin problemas. 

Obviamente con un gato también la revientan, pero el ruido se oiría en las antípidas. Con semejante escándalo esto sólo es una preocupación si vives en un sitio aislado, supongo ..

Una pregunta: de qué marca que se vende en UK estás hablando??


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2016)

Otra opción.

Poner una cámara IP las 24 horas enfocando a la puerta, con infrarrojos y detector de movimiento que te envía alertas a tu correo con capturas o vídeo.

http://i.imgur.com/8gIBCF5.png


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2016)

Yo tengo ésta, con envío prioritario tarda 10 días.
Wanscam hw0024 1,0 megapíxeles apoyo hd 720p tf tarjeta de corte IR H.264 dual - US$43.99 - Banggood Mobile
Aunque hay más:
Compras En Línea cámara ip - Comprar Populares cámara ip - De Banggood móvil
Yo recomiendo bangood, puesto que en leroy merlín las encontré al doble de precio.


----------



## nuvole (5 Feb 2016)

Otra opción seria esta, entiendo.
http://i.imgur.com/RkDmsSK.png


----------



## nuvole (6 Feb 2016)

¿Creéis que éste escudo de seguridad está bien?
http://i.imgur.com/J2K0hBL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Q8IwOD2.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/y1e8Cnq.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/jhvwhkO.jpg


----------



## nuvole (6 Feb 2016)

Es cierto.

He visto que la tk100 hay dos modelos.

Uno de ellos lleva un led rojo, el europeo doble.


----------



## Calculín (6 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Yo, mas que para vigilancia, la necesitaria para vigilar que no se marche la luz cuando estamos de vacaciones, no se entere nadie y se descongele el congelador. *¿Me dices marca y donde puedo comprarla?*



Pero eso es muy muy fácil de hacer e incluso prácticamente gratis:

* Si no tienes IP fija Pones un dyndns (Versión lonchafinista), o contratas una IP fija (Más robusto pero más caro).

* Programas la alerta: Hay servicios gratuítos en Internet para comprobar el estado de los servidores, das de alta tu correo y la IP, y cada X tiempo configurable comprueban si responde y si no te envían envían correo.

Problemas: También dará falsa alarma si se cae Internet, pero bueno, básicamente el único coste es dejar el router encendido.


----------



## nuvole (6 Feb 2016)

En Leroy Merlin, bombín de latón Tesa TK100 86,50 €. El de níquel 96,50 €. ¿Porqué?
http://i.imgur.com/D5nrTbl.jpg
Según he leído por Internet, en sustitución a la ezcurra ds15, hay que poner un adaptador. ¿Es eso cierto?


----------



## nuvole (7 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Pues no tengo idea. YO soy solo un usuario, como bien he dicho antes. De todas formas:
> 
> Los niquelados (un adorno superficial) son mas caros que el latón (color dorado de toda la vida). NO creo que tengan distintas durezas y resistencias.
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos.

Entonces si me recomiendan la Tesa TK100, miraré de adquirirla.


----------



## lolomondo (8 Feb 2016)

Me dedico a esto, mejor bombillo que podeis poner es este:

Artikel

No es barato, son 120€.

Lo estan montando en los bancos del este de europa y en ferias de seguridad tiene muy buenas criticas. Sobre el tema del escudo, es muy facil apalancarlo entre la madera y el escudo y partir los 2 tornillos que lo sujetan. 

Tambien da muy buen resultado el cerrojo Lince, que es antitaladro y antibumping, y sale bien de precio. 

Sobre el video anterior del extractor, ese bombillo es el t60 que es la gama baja de TESA, el TK100 tiene una lenteja que le protege del taladro y es bastante mas dificil taladrar. 

Taluec


----------



## nuvole (8 Feb 2016)

Lince, qué modelo. El C6?

El tk100 no es mejor?


----------



## lolomondo (8 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Lince, qué modelo. El C6?
> 
> El tk100 no es mejor?



Si, el C6.

El tk100 es muy bueno, pero fracturable por el medio aunque digan que no(creo que ultimamente lo reforzaron) y le pueden hacer impresioning, pero el mauer es mejor, tiene 2 sistemas diferentes de combinacion, de laminas y otro de tetones. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 10:23 ----------




jap dijo:


> *¡Por fin un profesional!* ¿Me puedes dar tu opinión pro sobre la cerradura electrónica que* http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B009W1QM1E?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00* *he enlazado al principio*? ¿Tienes alguna experiencia en asaltos con ella puesta? ¿Por donde rompe si lo hiciera? ¿Conoces algún caso de apalancamiento con esa cerradura? ¿Como se ha comportado? Te doy las gracias por anticipado



Vamos a ver, si es muy buena pero muy cara, y el problema es que se te rompa el mando, y ahora q? Hay q reventar puerta, mas las desgastes altura que con la edad puede sufrir la puerta, con lo cual condena mas cerradero sufrirían por rozamiento, costándole mas trabajo el abrir al electroimán. Vamos, yo no la pondría en mi casa. Y luego a las personas mayores explicale lo del mando, y luego le dices el precio, que vale más de lo que tienen en su casa. 

Taluec


jap dijo:


> Déjate de tonterias y lee a fondo mis artículos, *AQUI* (*especialmente el primero y el tercero*)
> 
> 
> Si te quieren robar, no hay forma humana de evitarlo. Pero el truco consiste en hacerles trabajar lo máximo posible.
> ...




Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (8 Feb 2016)

lolomondo dijo:


> Si, el C6.
> 
> El tk100 es muy bueno, pero fracturable por el medio aunque digan que no(creo que ultimamente lo reforzaron) y le pueden hacer impresioning, pero el mauer es mejor, tiene 2 sistemas diferentes de combinacion, de laminas y otro de tetones.
> 
> ...



Te he enviado un mensaje privado.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (8 Feb 2016)

He seguido con muchísima atención todo el hilo y solamente puedo agradecer todas las ideas que habéis puesto. 
Quisiera hacer una pregunta, en mi casa hay una puerta acorazada bastante antigua, se abre fácil el bombín? Qué debería ponerle?
Recordar que estamos en crisis y andamos caninos. Gracias de antemano. 











Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## lolomondo (8 Feb 2016)

panqueque dijo:


> A mi me gustaría oír recomendaciones adicionales sobre qué poner alrededor de la cerradura (escudo antitaladro, etc), porque por muy bueno que sea el bombín, el europerfil tiene sus debilidades.



Europerfil antirotura

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 12:42 ----------




H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> He seguido con muchísima atención todo el hilo y solamente puedo agradecer todas las ideas que habéis puesto.
> Quisiera hacer una pregunta, en mi casa hay una puerta acorazada bastante antigua, se abre fácil el bombín? Qué debería ponerle?
> Recordar que estamos en crisis y andamos caninos. Gracias de antemano.
> 
> ...



Tiene el riesgo que te abran muy facilmente con una magic, hubo unas alertas hace 2 años, pero no se volvio a saber mas y los fabricantes por miedo a denuncias y prestigio recomendaron hacer conversion. Eso ya cada cual. 
Mi consejo:
Haz conversion a europerfil con buen bombillo mas c6 y que se vallan a robar al vecino q tiene un ezcurra DS15. 

Mi consejo para lonchafinistas: pon un cerrojo si te deja ponerselo esa puerta(hay puertas que por los mecanismos internos no se puede) 
Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-feb-2016 at 12:47 ----------

Nuvole, cuando digo C6, me refiero al cerrojo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (8 Feb 2016)

Voy a mirar lo del escudo magnético y lo del cerrojo porque hay vecinos que lo tienen puesto… a saber cómo…
Gracias por vuestros consejos. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## australopitecus (9 Feb 2016)

H4ckn0ri0 dijo:


> Voy a mirar lo del escudo magnético y lo del cerrojo porque hay vecinos que lo tienen puesto… a saber cómo…
> Gracias por vuestros consejos.



Me parece que será éste modelo

Escudo protector magnético polivalente, MG060, Disec

Unos 200 euros vale. Los escudos magnéticos vienen sólo con dos llaves (un poco escaso me parece) y cada llave adicional te vale un pico. Este modelo en concreto usa un adaptador para fac que viene a costar unos 30 creo ... en total 200-220 aprox contando que pidas una tercera llave ...

La instalación parece fácil. Tornillos pasantes antes de volver a meter la fac en su agujero.


----------



## lolomondo (9 Feb 2016)

Cuidado con los escudos, que hay muchos modelos de cerradura y se corre el riesgo de taladrar la misma al poner los pasantes. A mi personalmente estos escudos me parecen muy caros, para lo que son y se ponen muy pocos por su dificultad de instalación en la parte interior, molesta con la manilla. Lo que si me he fijado que se ponen mucho en furgonetas. 

Magnético + cerrojo fac?.podrias poner el enlace o fotos? La verdad que yo no lo he visto nunca, pero como siempre digo, todos los dias se puede aprender algo nuevo. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (9 Feb 2016)

Al final no me ha quedado muy claro cómo debo tunear la puerta, no sé si tengo la documentación por ahí, es de hace 30 años. 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## australopitecus (10 Feb 2016)

lolomondo dijo:


> Cuidado con los escudos, que hay muchos modelos de cerradura y se corre el riesgo de taladrar la misma al poner los pasantes. A mi personalmente estos escudos me parecen muy caros, para lo que son y se ponen muy pocos por su dificultad de instalación en la parte interior, molesta con la manilla. Lo que si me he fijado que se ponen mucho en furgonetas.
> 
> Magnético + cerrojo fac?.podrias poner el enlace o fotos? La verdad que yo no lo he visto nunca, pero como siempre digo, todos los dias se puede aprender algo nuevo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Buenas, pego aquí la info del escudo magnético "supuestamente" adaptable a fac, salvo que lo entienda yo mal ... Aclaro primero que no lo he visto puesto jamás.


Escudo protector magnetico polivalente, MG 60, Disec 












Modelo MG060BC-CS












Escudo blindado de sistema magnetico de alta seguridad 

Escudo robusto con sistema de casquillos intercambiables para varios tipos de cerraduras.

Tornilleria pasante.

Apertura magnética y bloqueo manual

Medida: 50 x 180 mm.

180,01 €

Seleccione color : 

CROMO SATINADO.
DORADO.

Fabricante Disec
Modelos Polivalente, Perfil europeo y suizo
Cilindro perfil Intercambiable a perfil europeo y suizo
Más

Protege el cilindro ante técnicas de apertura como el bumping, el ganzuado o la impresión.

Aporta una protección adicional al cilindro contra ataques vandálicos como la rotura del puente o la extracción.Contiene placas de acero de manganeso para dificultar el taladrado.

Imposibilita el sabotaje de cilindros con siliconas, pegamentos y otros elementos.

La llave magnetica es necesaria para la apertura del protector, el cierre puede efectuarse manualmente, sin necesidad de llave.

También se emplea como amaestramiento básico o de servicio, ya que un usuario puede disponer de la llave del bombín de la cerradura para el uso sin restricciones, pero en el momento que se desee, se cierra el frente protector y oculta el bombín, impidiendo el uso de la llave y, por lo tanto, impidiendo el acceso a la instalación.

Funcionamiento:

- Estando cerrado, presentamos la "llave magnética" en el alojamiento frontal del escudo lo que permite bajar el frontal protector que dejará a la vista el bombín o cilindro de la cerradura para su accionamiento.

- Estando abierto, desplazamos hacia arriba el frontal protector del escudo (no precisa presentación de la llave magnética)

Ejemplos de aplicación:


Residencial: Sencillo control con el que anulamos temporalmente la llave del servicio.

Comunitario: Piscina comunitaria en la que se establece un horario de uso para los vecinos y a partir de dicha hora se bloquea el cilindro con el escudo magnético hasta el día siguiente.

Empresa: Puerta principal de acceso a unas oficinas en la que gran parte del personal tiene llave pero no pueden desbloquear el escudo magnético hasta que no llega el encargado.

Caracteristicas:

Sistema magnético blindado con 3 trolones

Incluye en dotación 2 llaves magneticas 3W y modelo KM0P70 

Escudo de latón con placa de acero al manganeso.
Ubicación de llave magnética abierta para dificultar el forzamiento.
Tapa corredera a 45º para dificultar la inserción de pegamentos.

Instalación:

Rápida instalación en cerraduras Arku, Sidese, Azbe, *Fac*; Ezcurra;
Permite instalación en cilindros con vuelo de hasta 12mm.
Mayor combinatoria magnética con 3 discos de programación.
Incluye 2 llaves magnéticas 3W, modelo KMOP70

Montaje con tornilleria pasante.

Compatible con todos los cilindros de perfil europeo (pera) y cilindro de perfil suizo

Accesorios: No incluidos

*Adaptador *placa de diferentes cerraduras para escudo magnético MG060 , Disec

A1133: Sidese peril europeo

*A2037: Azbe y Fac
*
A2038; Cilindros perfil suizo


----------



## lolomondo (10 Feb 2016)

australopitecus dijo:


> Buenas, pego aquí la info del escudo magnético "supuestamente" adaptable a fac, salvo que lo entienda yo mal ... Aclaro primero que no lo he visto puesto jamás.
> 
> 
> Escudo protector magnetico polivalente, MG 60, Disec
> ...



Hola, vamos a ver, lo que hace ese escudo es sustituir su escudo de fabrica por uno magnetico, y solo vale con algunos modelos de muy pocas marcas de cerraduras. Y encima apalancable facilmente. 

Aparte y como suponia, no existe escudo para CERROJO Fac. 

Mirad, en la seguridad se trata de dificultad la entrada al caco, y disuadirle que se entra mas rápido a la casa del vecino, asi que por lo tanto no os gastéis mucha pasta e ir a lo practico, cambio de bombillo x uno bueno y por un poco mas un cerrojo LINCE C6 si tu puerta lo permite, (las acorazadas por sus mecanismos internos no suelen, al menos que no hagas modificaciones). 

En la mayoría de casos que se me han dado en el trabajo, son que han robado con bumping o rotura u otras técnicas por tener un bombillo muy viejo e inseguro, x que la gente se piensa q como esa puerta les costo 3000, 4000 o 6000 pavos hace 20 años y es de seguridad no pueden entrar pero en realidad estan protegiendo su casa con un bombillo de 18€ de la época que le colocaron con la puerta. 

Ademas los pajaros cuando roban se hacen el bloque entero y he visto manzanas enteras en la misma noche y los vecino de las vivienda o trasteros que tenia un fac u otra medida extra no le han tocado. Ellos van a lo facil y rapido. 

Taluec

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lolomondo (10 Feb 2016)

Mirar este video lo he encontrado en 1 min:

Picking a DISEC lock - Crochetage d'une serrure DISEC HERACLES - YouTube

Taluec

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2016)

Pinchauvas dijo:


> En mi experiencia, si.
> Se abre todo, se rompe todo ...gastar lo justo y , aunque suene mal, que el vecino sea más fácil. Las rejas igual , o meten un gato o hacen palanca y ya si son abatibles y llevan cerradura puff::.
> Yo no me gasto 100€,tirando bajo, en un bombin ni harto vino.
> Cada uno con su dinero...



Pues yo creo que merece la pena. El tk100 me salió por 95. Vale que si quieren abrir lo abren, pero tardan más y se exponen a que alguien les pille.


----------



## dineroahorrado (10 Feb 2016)

Estaban dos campistas preparándose para dormir cuando uno observa que el otro se acuesta con las botas puestas:

-. Oye, ¿por qué vas a dormir con las botas puestas?
-. Por los osos, si viene uno quiero salir corriendo
-. ¡Qué tontería!Hasta el oso más lento es mucho más rápido que tú...

Qué cada uno saque la conclusión que quiera:

1-. Si quieren entrar a robar lo van a hacer (el oso me va a pillar si o sí), así que me gasto lo justito en la puerta y la cerradura y el resto lo dejo para juergas y vino.
2-. Pongo un punto más de seguridad que el vecino que así a lo mejor se entretienen en su casa y yo me libro (la carrera es contra el otro campista, no contra el oso)

Yo, personalmente, soy del tipo 2 y ya me va bien que haya gente del tipo 1...


----------



## nuvole (10 Feb 2016)

Elena.Madrid.VK dijo:


> Pues yo creo que merece la pena. El tk100 me salió por 95. Vale que si quieren abrir lo abren, pero tardan más y se exponen a que alguien les pille.



Yo también la tengo y muy contento.

Se supone que es más segura de una ezcurra ds15 que tenía.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (10 Feb 2016)

Os estoy siguiendo.....y he sacado 3 conclusiones:

1)O tienes una puerta acorazada bien montada sobre un marco bien resistente y muy anclado a una buena pared tambien muy resistente.

2) Montar una puerta blindada, con bombin de seguridad y escudo resistente. Y esto. No vale con montar una sola cosa. Ya que si montan el bombin y no el escudo te revientan la ceradura, y si montas el escudo y no el bombin...te petan la cerradura.

3) Ponerselo mas dificil, que el vecino.

Os dejo el siguiente enlace.... 

Comparativa llaves de seguridad y bombillos | Ángel Olleros


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (10 Feb 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo también la tengo y muy contento.
> 
> Se supone que es más segura de una ezcurra ds15 que tenía.



Pues sí...y que sea lo que Dios quiera ::
De todas formas el mejor antirrobo es la vecina cotilla. En mi anterior piso tenía una y estaba jubilada, apenas salía y cada vez que oía un ruido raro salía a ver quién era, miraba por la mirilla y si me veía a mí nada, pero si veía a alguien que no era yo (a veces era mi madre o un familiar :, ya salía, o me llamaba por teléfono. Vamos, ni prosegur 24horas ::


----------



## australopitecus (10 Feb 2016)

Por cierto, otra cosa importante en seguridad es ser diferente ... Por ejemplo, pongamos que a día de hoy la ts tk1000 es muy segura. Posiblemente en un par de años la abran con la gorra y no nos enteremos hasta que sea tarde ... Y con mala suerte, te entran.

Si pones, digamos, una avocet abs mk3 (tb es antibumping etc), dudo mucho muchísimo que los ladrones vayan por allí con una llave maestra, ganzua eléctrica o lo que sea para abrirla. Más que nada porque se vende en UK, no en españa. 

Ser diferente es un punto.


----------



## australopitecus (10 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Y también una farolillo rojo y una provocación…
> 
> Hay que poner cerradura nueva cada cierto tiempo…, pero que no se note; "la masa", es nuestra amiga...



La verdad es que es una molestia continua. Y dífícil acertar. Si tienes blindada, te arriesgas a que la apalanquen. Si tienes acorazada y tus vecinos no ... por algo será. 

Ahora me toca a mí cambio de cilindro ... y a buscar uno, y la pasta, se une que me va a tocar taladrar el blindaje de la puerta, porque tengo perfil suizo y hay que perforar la última chapa (la del exterior) para que entre perfil europeo. Eso, o pagar una pasta por un cilindro con perfil suizo.

Ayer me di un paseo escaleras abajo viendo las cerraduras de mis vecinos. Vivo en un edificio grande, lleno de abuelos y pisos alquilados. Mucho piso con cerraduras viejas (no de seguridad, sino de esas que tienen los portales del año catapún), mucha borja, algún cerrojo de sobreponer y un tío con una pegatina de securitas y un bombín que no he visto en mi vida. 

Supongo que irían a por las cerraduras viejas o a por el de securitas. A ver si acierto ::


----------



## australopitecus (10 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> En tu caso, también te veo con una electrónica interior…
> El caso es que esa cerradura (la electrónica) te la llevas a donde quieras si te cambias de casa...



Lo he estado pensando. Pero tiene un precio que tira para atrás. Y el problema sería un poco el mismo, cortan el marco de madera y no te libra ni el tato .. Y la fac tiene bumping key. 

Vamos, que mal remedio tiene. Cambio de bombillo para cubrir las espaldas y poco más (sin cambiar puerta). 

Lo pensaré.


----------



## FoSz2 (11 Feb 2016)

jap, en los comentarios críticos de Amazon dicen que la cerradura electrónica Remock Lockey (aparte del mando cutre) se queda bloqueada si se queda sin pilas y que no aguanta una palanca, que tiene unos materiales malillos para el precio que ofrece.

También hay uno que critica que no tenga apertura de seguridad, pero yo eso lo veo más una ventaja.

¿Crees que son críticas infundadas o tienen razón pero es algo a asumir mientras no haya algo mejor en el mercado?

---------- Post added 11-feb-2016 at 12:21 ----------




jap dijo:


> uff!!!, una ganzua magnética…. ¡¡Esto ya es la leche!!
> 
> Esta claro que si te quieren robar, lo pueden hacer pero, efectivamente, el truco es poner trabas *¿Cuanto tardarán en sacar un sistema para abrir las cerraduras electrónicas interiores?* Supongo que con un emisor-buscador de frecuencias hasta que den con la de la cerradura concreta que abrirá inmediatamente… No hay forma de pararles...



De encriptación no entiendo, pero si usan una codificación como la del bitcoin SHA-256 dudo mucho que puedan hackear electrónicamente la cerradura.


----------



## lolomondo (11 Feb 2016)

Vamos a ver, esta cerradura electronica esta muy bien, x el tema de difilcultar la entrada de cacos. Abren su bombillo malo con bumping y de repente hay algo que no le deja entrar, pues se van a la puerta del vecino no se van a complicaren apalancar ni reventar la puerta (al menos que no vayan a tiro hecho). 

En una chapuza me llama una conocida que le acababan de entrar en casa su madre , piso revuelto, policia y tal, bueno pues me conto que el día anterior había sacado una cantidad importante de dinero, unos 6000€ o así y encima solo habían robado en su piso de una escalera de 14 plantas con 4 vecinos x planta. ¿Casualidad? , yo no lo creo, pa mi que el del banco dio el chivatazo o alguien cercano. Asi que mejor ser discreto. 

Taluec

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## australopitecus (12 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo conozco tres casos similares... Normalmente el problema no está en la seguridad, sino en la información y gente que rodea nuestra actividad económica (un instalador de cajas fuertes, un vecino, un familiar, alguien que tiene conocimientos sobre tus cuentas bancarias, alguien que te ve mover dinero, alguien que va a hacer una obra, etc...)
> 
> 1 - Un jefe mío se fue a un funeral de su padre... Robaron en su casa en ese período.
> 
> ...



El (2) es para ir al instalador y dispararle directamente en la cabeza. 

Yo conozco algún casi así también. En concreto uno en el que cortaron el marco unos tíos vestidos con mono de trabajo. Pero esto sólo se hace si sabes que hay buen botín dentro ... Es decir, si previamente alguien ha tenido la bocaza muy grande. 

Es como ir andando por callejones oscuros ... Coño, a la larga - o corta - ya sabes qué te va a pasar.

Al hilo de lo que nombrábais antes de la criptografía. No es necesario romper SHA-256 ni nada por el estilo para abrir un sistema electrónico, al igual que no lo es para robar a alguien en su banca online. 
Normalmente, se buscan fallos en los protocolos ... Algo tan tonto como usar un generador de números aleatorios inseguro o un pequeño fallo de programación puede dar al traste con la mejor idea del mundo. O simplemente entrar en un modo de excesivo gasto de batería si te emiten algún tipo de señal. Hay mil formas. Pero no hay un tío calculando con un portátil un montón de claves (normalmente).


----------



## necromancer (12 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo conozco tres casos similares... Normalmente el problema no está en la seguridad, sino en la información y gente que rodea nuestra actividad económica (un instalador de cajas fuertes, un vecino, un familiar, alguien que tiene conocimientos sobre tus cuentas bancarias, alguien que te ve mover dinero, alguien que va a hacer una obra, etc...)
> 
> 1 - Un jefe mío se fue a un funeral de su padre... Robaron en su casa en ese período.
> 
> ...



Todo esto suele pasar porque en España se mueve bastante dinero negro, y la gente lo suele tener en casa, por lo que la gente no suele alquilar cajas en el banco, que es lo más seguro, manejando esas cantidades de 60.000 euros, es absurdo tenerlo en casa cuando lo puedes tener en el banco y asegurado.

Hoy día con tarjeta de crédito y transferencias los cacos deberían tener esto muy muy muy difícil.

Lo mejor es no tener absolutamente de valor en casa, salvo la tele, el portátil y poco más.


----------



## black_mirror (12 Feb 2016)

Por estos últimos casos yo huyo del balcochón... aparte de que ya me entraron a robar hace bastante años escalando por una tubería de gas a una terraza (que ya he cerrado, claro).


----------



## Carter Hayes (13 Feb 2016)

Un saludo.

Tengo desde hace muchísimos años una puerta blindada Fichet, con el cilindro 484 en forma de H:







Desde hace un tiempo no se puede cerrar con llave desde el interior, sí desde el exterior, por lo que se supone que algo hay que hacer. ¿Merece la pena acudir a Fichet con la correspondiente clavada o hay alguna solución mejor?. En un cerrajero-tienda de puertas y decoración del barrio me presupuestaron una compatible en más de 400 pavos.

Está en un rellano de cinco puertas, gente ya mayorcilla y siempre con alguien en casa. El día que nos dejamos las llaves y vino el cerrajero del seguro, salieron dos o tres a ver quién estaba trasteando en la puerta.


----------



## pir (13 Feb 2016)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo conozco tres casos similares... Normalmente el problema no está en la seguridad, sino en la información y gente que rodea nuestra actividad económica (un instalador de cajas fuertes, un vecino, un familiar, alguien que tiene conocimientos sobre tus cuentas bancarias, alguien que te ve mover dinero, alguien que va a hacer una obra, etc...)
> 
> 1 - Un jefe mío se fue a un funeral de su padre... Robaron en su casa en ese período.
> 
> ...



Mucho cuidadín con la información que se da a otros. Con el estilo de vida que se tiene, con las apariencias de cara a la sociedad, etc.

Un estilo de vida muy sencillo, cerrando el pico sin contar detalles, etc, puede ser positivo para estas historias.

Digo que cuidado con lo que se cuenta a los demás, porque si alguien quiere joder/robar a otro, le buscará "la vuelta" cuando la vivienda o propiedad esté vacía. Ya sea en horarios de trabajo, en viajes, que te inviten a una boda, etc.

---------- Post added 13-feb-2016 at 08:37 ----------




australopitecus dijo:


> El (2) es para ir al instalador y dispararle directamente en la cabeza.
> 
> Yo conozco algún casi así también. En concreto uno en el que cortaron el marco unos tíos vestidos con mono de trabajo. Pero esto sólo se hace si sabes que hay buen botín dentro ... Es decir, si previamente alguien ha tenido la bocaza muy grande.
> 
> ...



Yo pienso que te la pueden jugar de forma sencilla, para cerraduras de llave, simplemente con que sepan que la vivienda está vacía durante un día, llaman a un cerrajero diciendo que han perdido las llaves y poco más. Vivienda abierta:fiufiu: en todos los casos que los cerrajeros puedan abrirla sin destrozar nada.


----------



## australopitecus (13 Feb 2016)

Carter Hayes dijo:


> Un saludo.
> 
> Tengo desde hace muchísimos años una puerta blindada Fichet, con el cilindro 484 en forma de H:
> 
> ...



Si buscas "perfil suizo fichet" te salen unas cuantas que yo diría que son compatibles con lo que tienes. por ejemplo multi lock t mt5+ tiene ese modelo y lo veo por unos 230-250 eur. 

¿No puedes cambiarla tú? 400 eur me parece una clavada considerable.


----------



## Borjita burbujas (14 Feb 2016)

Buenas a todos,

tengo pensado cambiar de puerta blindada pero no tengo ni idea de cerraduras. Mi preocupación principal es que los que me vayan a poner la puerta me vendan la moto de que la cerradura que me van a poner es muy segura y realmente no sea tan segura como ellos dicen. Podría alguien asesorarme que marcas son las mejores o que sistema es el mejor. El dinero no es problema.

Saludos.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (14 Feb 2016)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> tengo pensado cambiar de puerta blindada pero no tengo ni idea de cerraduras. Mi preocupación principal es que los que me vayan a poner la puerta me vendan la moto de que la cerradura que me van a poner es muy segura y realmente no sea tan segura como ellos dicen. Podría alguien asesorarme que marcas son las mejores o que sistema es el mejor. El dinero no es problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Te aconsejo que te pases por el siguiente enlace:

Cómo reconocer puertas de seguridad homologada | Ángel Olleros

Pero para tener algo serio prepara unos 2500 €.


----------



## lolomondo (14 Feb 2016)

Borjita burbujas dijo:


> Buenas a todos,
> 
> tengo pensado cambiar de puerta blindada pero no tengo ni idea de cerraduras. Mi preocupación principal es que los que me vayan a poner la puerta me vendan la moto de que la cerradura que me van a poner es muy segura y realmente no sea tan segura como ellos dicen. Podría alguien asesorarme que marcas son las mejores o que sistema es el mejor. El dinero no es problema.
> 
> Saludos.



Si el dinero no es problema, pon Fichet. 

Taluec 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lolomondo (14 Feb 2016)

La Fichet con bombillo f3d que tiene una llave que es una obra de ingenieria en plan 3D. El interios de este es un mezcla entre reloj y cerradura, bueno como los demas bombillos fichet. 
La resistencia de las puertas es muy buena pero lo mas importante de las mismas es el anclaje de los cercos, y no como en los nuevos barrios de Madrid que la mayoría son de DM sujetos con espuma. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lolomondo (15 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Hoy, escuchaba ruidos de taladro en el descansillo de mi casa. He salido y un vecino estaba cambiando la cerradura por una mas moderna.
> 
> Ahora me ha creado la duda si yo tengo que simular lo mismo, pese a tener la electrónica por dentro. Mas que nada para que ni hagan el intento; lo de la sorpresa esta bien, pero ya te han destrozado la cerradura principal cuando se den cuenta *¿No será mejor, poner otra cerradura vista (naturalmente simulada pues no es necesaria para nada)?*
> 
> ...



Ni idea, yo nunca las he visto. Y supongo q a tu vecino le estaran haciendo una conversion de gorjas a perfil europeo, o poniendo un cerrojo, pero vamos sin verlo es mucho suponer. 

Taluec

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ACcIO DIReCTA (15 Feb 2016)

Pon un hueso de jamon colgado en la puerta,


----------



## pepitoacojonado (15 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Hoy, escuchaba ruidos de taladro en el descansillo de mi casa. He salido y un vecino estaba cambiando la cerradura por una mas moderna.
> 
> Ahora me ha creado la duda si yo tengo que simular lo mismo, pese a tener la electrónica por dentro. Mas que nada para que ni hagan el intento; lo de la sorpresa esta bien, pero ya te han destrozado la cerradura principal cuando se den cuenta *¿No será mejor, poner otra cerradura vista (naturalmente simulada pues no es necesaria para nada)?*
> 
> ...



Estas tardando....

En esto juega las matematicas.....si en el bloque hay mas vecinos con la puerta mas segura que la tuya...la tuya corre peligro...

En mi bloque la proporcion es de un 17% de vecinos con la cerradura igual de segura que la mia...el resto un 73% cerradura peor. Tambien juega que el barrio es un barrio obrero con pocos ricos por no decir ninguno.

En el bloque de mi madre la proporcion ya sube y se sube a casi un 60% de cerraduras mas seguras....con lo cual toca cambiarla. 

Asi que le voy a instalar un cerrrojo lince C6. Antibumbin, antiganzuas etc.....

En la mia mas adelante cambio de bombin y escudo.


----------



## cenachero (15 Feb 2016)

Desde la ignorancia; ¿y lo de dejar metida la llave por dentro?


----------



## midelburgo (16 Feb 2016)

Lo que sale mas barato es poner una pegatina asin:


----------



## australopitecus (16 Feb 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Desde la ignorancia; ¿y lo de dejar metida la llave por dentro?



Normalmente roban cuando no están en casa. Lo verifican y entran.

Si tienes la llave puesta evitarías (creo) que te hagan bumping .... y apalancarte la puerta tampoco lo van a hacer, así que no habría gran problema. Tb puedes poner un cerrojo que no se abra desde el exterior si lo que te preocupa es que entren contigo metido.


----------



## cenachero (16 Feb 2016)

Al menos para mi, *el mayor temor es que entren mientras estas* durmiendo dentro. No solo tu, sino tus hijos y tu costilla. Si entran y te desvalijan lo que tengas a la vista (dejo aparte el tema de cajas de seguridad y tal) para mi es mal menor.

Respecto a las cerraduras electronicas, no se. Si va por RF puede ser interceptado, no se que alcance tendra ni que codificacion.

Tambien van saliendo nuevas tecnologias, como la NFC
Yale presenta cerraduras NFC sin llaves | Tecnético

pero en estos tiempos con tanto hacker y todo en youtube, quien sabe si no pueden abrirlas incluso mas facilmente que las tradicionales


----------



## fff (16 Feb 2016)

midelburgo dijo:


> Lo que sale mas barato es poner una pegatina asin:



Y eso es...


----------



## midelburgo (16 Feb 2016)

fff dijo:


> Y eso es...









=







------

Que raro. La wafu esa ha desapercido de os sitios que la vendian en España, pero se puede encontrar en amazon USA. Y si es bastante mas barata.

Chafon New WAFU Stealth Remote Control Electronic Entry Deadbolt Keyless Door Lock Padlock Set- Lock with 4 Remote Keys - - Amazon.com


----------



## nuvole (17 Feb 2016)

Utilizando el algoritmo de Google para timarte


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Feb 2016)

¿Y hacer una marca de la fila de abajo? ::


----------



## El Jeringuillas (17 Feb 2016)

A ver, si dejas la llave metida en una cerradura *que no sea de doble embrague* no te pueden entrar "a lo fino" ni siquiera utilizando la llave original de la cerradura. 

Si es de doble embrague ya es otra historia porque están hechas para eso, para poderse abrir incluso con la llave metida por dentro, ahí entrará en juego que la cerradura sea buena (anti-todo) y por supuesto la habilidad del caco.

Obviamente ante ataques con taladro, con palanca o con extractor da igual que tengas metida la llave, pero harán un montón de ruido y te dará tiempo a sacar la escopeta. Yo siempre dejo la llave metida por este motivo y escojo cerraduras con embrague simple. 

A mí me preocupa más que entren mientras duermo a que me roben cuando no estoy, porque en casa tengo muy poquitas cosas que me dé pena perder. Ahora, si entra una banda de hijos de la gran puta y nos apalean o nos matan a mi mujer y a mí eso ya es otra historia.

Otra recomendación: jamás tener cerraduras con éxito comercial pre-burbuja, porque las hace idóneas para el bumping, con la misma llave pueden abrir muchas comunidades enteras. Y cada 10 años máximo actualizar la cerradura, recomendable cada 5.


----------



## JoseII (17 Feb 2016)

Comparativa llaves de seguridad y bombillos | Ángel Olleros


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (18 Feb 2016)

Le acabo de hacer caso a jap que parece que sabe de que va la historia y he comprado esta cerradura en inox con 4 mandos y bastante mas barata.

Para quien le interese:

Envío gratis DIY 908 sigilo inalámbrica de control remoto cerraduras casa. inteligente electrónica + 4 unids más alejado en de en AliExpress.com | Alibaba Group

Ahora a esperar que llegue.


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> hazquirido



¿qué te ha pasado?
XD


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Jolines!! Pues yo no había encontrado el dónde se vende…
> 
> El unico problema que tienen las cerraduras electrónicas de mando a distancia es la posibilidad de que se estropeen; si se estropea supongo que habrá que tirar la puerta…
> 
> ...



A simple vista la mayor diferencia es que una cierra con un bulon vertical y la otra con dos bulones horizontales que encajan en una carcasa de acero que, como dices, es dificil darle robustez al atornillarla, pero lo que tengo pensado es no instalar esa carcasa, sino una pletina de inox de unos 25 cm. de largo anclada en el marco interior de la puerta con los dos agujeros de enganche sobresaliendo del marco.

Y si se jode y no abre, me joderia, pero que le voy a hacer. Para mi lo mas facil y sin hacer destrozos, es subir desde la terraza del vecino de abajo a la mia ( total, vivo en un primero ).


----------



## lolomondo (19 Feb 2016)

Si abren una caja fuerte sin daños, esa lo abrirán de la misma forma. 

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (19 Feb 2016)

jap dijo:


> Y aqui la teneis a 95 euros:
> 
> Acero inoxidable inteligente mando a distancia de seguridad del hogar de bloqueo de puerta antirrobo de bloqueo sigilo ( con dos mandos a distancia, sin batería ) en Sistemas de Control de Acceso de Seguridad y protección en AliExpress.com | Alibaba
> 
> Esta, a ese precio, merece la pena sin ninguna duda *¡¡Buen descubrimiento, amigo Baquinjam!!*



Antes de pedir la otra miré la que has puesto y practicamente no hay diferencia de precio. Si te fijas esa tiene gastos de envio y solo tiene dos mandos, y la otra cuatro mandos y envio incluido.

Cuando digo pletina no me refiero a una chapilla de 0.5mm., sino a una pletina de 5-6mm. Una pletina de ese espesor bien anclada solo la levantas con una radial, pero si alguien va a tu casa con una radial, te da igual lo que tengas puesto, no se le va a resistir nada.

Saludos.


----------



## dineroahorrado (22 Feb 2016)

Interesante este hilo de quora (en inglés) en el que varios policías hablan, no de cerraduras, sino de como los ladrones eligen sus objetivos:

How do burglars pick a house to enter? - Quora

Muy resumido los ladrones eligen casas dependiendo de:

1- *Lo que saben o intuyen que hay dentro de la casa. *Lo mejor es ser discretos, no comentar si tenemos caja de seguridad, ostentar joyas u otros bienes caros como ropa, coches, etc. Mucho cuidado también con como nos deshacemos con los embalajes de nuestras últimas compras.

2-. *Lo fácil que sea entrar en la casa.* Aqui conviene estar un punto por encima del vecino, para que elijan el camino más fácil. Tener una puerta y cerradura un poco mejores (más díficiles de abrir) que la del vecino, un perro que ladré a los extraños, etc.

Hay dos tipos de ladrones:

1-. *Los que estudian a sus objetivos.* Hacen un estudio de las horas en la que hay gente en casa y lo que puede haber dentro. Para identificar que casas merecen la pena el esfuerzo.

2-. *Los que aprovechan la oportunidad.* No hacen un estudio del coste/beneficio que supone una casa concreta. Si les damos la oportunidad, entrarán y arramblarán con todo lo que puedan.

Parece que los segundos son mayoría, así que deberíamos empezar por no dar una oportunidad fácil de entrada a nuestra casa. Vaya, que es una buena idea tener una buena puerta y una buena cerradura en casa...

Para protegernos de los primeros conviene ser discretos. No destacar sobre nuestros vecinos, no ostentar y no dar pistas evidentes de cuando estamos o dejamos de estar en casa.


----------



## black_mirror (23 Feb 2016)

¿Cómo pensáis que funcionan las alarmas ante este segundo grupo de cacos, los que "improvisan"? ¿Es disuasoria y pasarán de tu casa para meterse en la del vecino?

Ya sé que las alarmas tipo Securitas son una castaña, fácilmente reventables y que entre que suenan y viene la policía, si es que viene, ya te han limpiado casi todo el piso, pero bueno, algo más molestan frente al vecino que no las tiene. Al menos eso quiero pensar, XD, ya que yo la instalé a raíz de un robo en mi casa (entraron a un segundo piso escalando por la tubería de gas hasta la terraza, que también cerramos para evitar nuevos sustos).

Luego está la teoría de que si tienes alarma algo tienes que proteger. Honestamente, no lo veo así. Si pones una alarma en un piso de Carabanchel (mi barrio, no es por ofender), Usera o Villaverde no creo que los cacos piensen que estás protegiendo tu colección de Tag Heuer...


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (23 Feb 2016)

Yo me voy a pasar por SICUR a ver si veo algo. 


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## JoseII (24 Feb 2016)

Os cuento una de la sanécdotas de la familia que se recuerda en cada reunión familiar que viene a cuento del hilo.

Durante la guerra cada dos por tres pasaban por las casas en el pueblo de mis abuelos erquisando cualquier alimento que estuviera a la vista.
Mi abuela escondia el costal de harina, en el fondo del arcón de la ropa de cama, junto con sábanas y mantas.

Hacian pan a escondidas y se lo daba a mis tios, y cuando salían a al calle les decía "Que parezca que no habéis comido" 

La primera medida de seguirdad es pasar desapercibido para los cacos, evitando comentarios inutiles en bares y redes sociales, acerca de nuestra vida, costumbres y contactos.


----------



## jap01 (29 Feb 2016)

Ante todo no me confundáis con jap, que debió ser quien se me adelantó con el nick y por eso me tuve que poner jap01  

He seguido este hilo con interés y me animo a escribir porque hace unos días le entraron en casa a un familiar cercano. Tenia una cerradura del año la tarara, carne de bumping intuyo, pero hace dos meses le habían puesto un cerrojo FAC en principio anti todo. Creo que es el modelo UVE.

Han entrado sin romper nada, desordenado todo y se han ido sin robar nada pues no había ni dinero ni joyas, así que mal menor dentro de lo que cabe.

En cualquier caso, el cerrajero jura y perjura que no han podido abrir el FAC sin romperlo, además es un modelo que se bloquea en cuanto hay intentos. Mirándolo por internet tampoco he encontrado reportes de aperturas de FAC modernos sin romper, e intuimos que el fallo fue no cerrarlo al salir, las prisas y demás...

Cual es la opinión de los expertos sobre ese modelo de cerrojo? Puede ser factible abrir sin romper?

En cualquier caso ya esta en marcha el cambio de la otra cerradura.

Muchas gracias y un saludo!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepitoacojonado (29 Feb 2016)

jap01 dijo:


> Ante todo no me confundáis con jap, que debió ser quien se me adelantó con el nick y por eso me tuve que poner jap01
> 
> He seguido este hilo con interés y me animo a escribir porque hace unos días le entraron en casa a un familiar cercano. Tenia una cerradura del año la tarara, carne de bumping intuyo, pero hace dos meses le habían puesto un cerrojo FAC en principio anti todo. Creo que es el modelo UVE.
> 
> ...



Casi seguro que no echo el FAC.....o se la han podido jugar alguien del entorno, porque ese modelo se bloquea cuando le metes la llave que no es correcta y andas jugando con él.

Respecto al modelo UVE yo me incilinaria mas por un modelo Lince. Esta mejor construido y es mucho mas solido que el FAC....hace poco tuve los 2 en mi mano....y el Lince gana al FAC en robusted y solidez, ademas de que tiene una palanca de bloqueo anterior para que no se pueda abrir con la llave desde fuera. 

Ademas en el caso de que se intente bumbear no se queda con la llave que se intenta dentro y no nos vemos obligado a tirar la puerta o a destrozar esta. Cito lo que pone en la comparativa:

"Si el cerrojo FAC es ganzuado o se intenta bumpear, se quedará la llave y cerrojo totalmente bloqueados, sin posibilidad de extraer la llave, lo que respresentará un gravísimo problema para quienes tengan este tipo de cerrojo e intenten violarlos, ya que se verán obligado a llamar a un cerrajero con el costosísimo presupuesto que supondrá “reventar” este tipo de cerrojos para poder acceder a la vivienda."

Dejo enlace web de la comparativa:

Comparativa Cerrojos antibumping: FAC UVE vs Lince 7930R Cerrajeros Sevilla # 622 626 627

Con lo cual digo lo mismo que al principio del post....o sea ha olvidado de echar el FAC...o alguien del entorno se la ha jugado.

Y sino que ponga un Remote Locker como cita el Genuino Jap por lo menos no puede ser manipulado desde el exterior.


----------



## jap01 (1 Mar 2016)

Un par de cosas que nos ha comentado el cerrajero, por un lado parece que los cacos son capaces de averiguar desde fuera si el FAC esta echado o no, dan un golpecito y según como suena lo saben.

Y por otro, el motivo que atrape la llave ante ataques es dejar pruebas del intento. Con ello la compañía de seguros ya estaría obligada a la apertura y reinstalación. No deja de ser un marrón para el dueño pero es cierto que así uno es consciente de haber estado en el punto de mira.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## australopitecus (1 Mar 2016)

jap01 dijo:


> Y por otro, el motivo que atrape la llave ante ataques es dejar pruebas del intento. Con ello la compañía de seguros ya estaría obligada a la apertura y reinstalación. No deja de ser un marrón para el dueño pero es cierto que así uno es consciente de haber estado en el punto de mira.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



El problema es que ese modelo de FAC se atasca también si usas una copia de la llave que no es exacta, aun cuando debiera abrir (todas las cerraduras tienen tolerancias). Y en este caso el seguro no te cubre nada.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (1 Mar 2016)

Yo antes que el FAC UVE pondria el Lince 7030 de todas a todas.....como he dicho he tenido en mi manos los 2 y en robusted y solided gana el Lince, ademas de evitar ciertos problemas que se pueden convertir en graves.

FAC necesita mejorar en este nuevo cerrojo.


----------



## jap01 (1 Mar 2016)

jap dijo:


> Ya lo he entendido. Es decir que el FAC UVE, atrapa la llave si detecta que es un manipulación o una mala copia que no ha realizado la casa ¿no? ¿Y quien desatasca la cerradura? ¿El fabricante? ¿Un cerrajero?
> [/B]



Correcto. 

Y respecto a quien desatasca tiene que ser un cerrajero, pagado por el dueño o bien por el seguro si se pudiese considerar intento de robo.


----------



## SadButTrue (6 Mar 2016)

Comparativa llaves de seguridad y bombillos | Ángel Olleros

muy interesante la comparativa de cerrojos de alta seguridad


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (7 Mar 2016)

Pues ya me ha llegado la cerradura.

El unico problema que he visto es que el manual esta solo en chino. Ahora a ver como la monto para que quede todo bien anclado.


----------



## cenachero (7 Mar 2016)

version lonchafina??

Automatizar cerradura existente - Bricomanía


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (7 Mar 2016)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pues ya me ha llegado la cerradura.
> 
> El unico problema que he visto es que el manual esta solo en chino. Ahora a ver como la monto para que quede todo bien anclado.




Ya nos vas contando. 


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## nuvole (7 Mar 2016)

Baquinjam Palas dijo:


> Pues ya me ha llegado la cerradura.
> 
> El unico problema que he visto es que el manual esta solo en chino. Ahora a ver como la monto para que quede todo bien anclado.



Si le hicieras fotos al montaje sería cojonudo.

Gracias


----------



## pepitoacojonado (8 Mar 2016)

SadButTrue dijo:


> Comparativa llaves de seguridad y bombillos | Ángel Olleros
> 
> muy interesante la comparativa de cerrojos de alta seguridad



Yo encontre esta comparativa y estoy pensando en cambiar, bombin y escudo...he visto que la cerradura principal de mi casa es bastante vulnerable...teniendo en cuenta esto y la relacion de vecinos y barrio....estoy pensando en poner un bombin Tesa TK100 con un escudo Disec Rok 280....por lo menos para ponerselo mas dificil que mis vecinos. la broma se me va a ir a unos 200 €.

Siempre es conveniente ir un paso por delante de los demas.....y ser el menos vulnerable.


----------



## nuvole (8 Mar 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Yo encontre esta comparativa y estoy pensando en cambiar, bombin y escudo...he visto que la cerradura principal de mi casa es bastante vulnerable...teniendo en cuenta esto y la relacion de vecinos y barrio....estoy pensando en poner un bombin Tesa TK100 con un escudo Disec Rok 280....por lo menos para ponerselo mas dificil que mis vecinos. la broma se me va a ir a unos 200 €.
> 
> Siempre es conveniente ir un paso por delante de los demas.....y ser el menos vulnerable.



Yo coloqué un tesa tk 100 más escudo de seguridad.

150 €

Me quedo más tranquilo.


----------



## SadButTrue (8 Mar 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Yo encontre esta comparativa y estoy pensando en cambiar, bombin y escudo...he visto que la cerradura principal de mi casa es bastante vulnerable...teniendo en cuenta esto y la relacion de vecinos y barrio....estoy pensando en poner un bombin Tesa TK100 con un escudo Disec Rok 280....por lo menos para ponerselo mas dificil que mis vecinos. la broma se me va a ir a unos 200 €.
> 
> Siempre es conveniente ir un paso por delante de los demas.....y ser el menos vulnerable.



yo igual, cambie la antigua cerradura por un tk100, pero no cambié el escudo

como el tk100 tiene protecciones anti-extracción igual lo mantengo (escudo)

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 15:25 ----------




jap dijo:


> Apertura fácil de una TESA TK 100 por no disponer de *escudo con lentilla loca, antitaladro*
> 
> Cerradura Tesa abierta con extractor - YouTube



ese cilindro no es un tk100

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 15:30 ----------








añado otra comparativa de cerraduras

---------- Post added 08-mar-2016 at 15:33 ----------


----------



## cenachero (8 Mar 2016)

Para los que tenemos cerraduras de gorjas, el bumping no es un problema, pero si las ganzuas, concretamente las "magic keys" que se venden por internet y estan al alcance de cualquier caco.

Ademas, al coste del cambio de bombillo habria que sumar el _kit de sustitucion borjas a bombillo europeo_ con lo que el presupuesto se dispara...
Mas aun si la puerta es acorazada de las antiguas (mi caso creo) en ese caso hay hasta que cortar la chapa.


Pregunto; para instalar en una acorazada un cerrojo o cadena hay que "cogerse" a la chapa o como se haria?


----------



## jap01 (8 Mar 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Para los que tenemos cerraduras de gorjas, el bumping no es un problema, pero si las ganzuas, concretamente las "magic keys" que se venden por internet y estan al alcance de cualquier caco.
> 
> Ademas, al coste del cambio de bombillo habria que sumar el _kit de sustitucion borjas a bombillo europeo_ con lo que el presupuesto se dispara...
> Mas aun si la puerta es acorazada de las antiguas (mi caso creo) en ese caso hay hasta que cortar la chapa.
> ...



En mi caso el cambio han sido 350€, nuevo cilindro incluido.

Cadena no mire porque mi puerta ya trae un bloqueo accionable desde dentro, pero cerrojo pregunté y 2 cerrajeros me dijeron que no era viable. Por un lado afectaba a la barra que sube para el cierre superior. Por otro no quedan bien fijados al no poderse enganchar en la puerta como es habitual sino únicamente ciertas partes de la estructura interior

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (8 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Si le hicieras fotos al montaje sería cojonudo.
> 
> Gracias



A ver si puedo montarla esta semana y ya hare fotos.

La pieza ( inox de 2 mm. de espesor ) que se ancla al marco que trae la cerradura no encaja bien en la parte plana del marco porque tengo la jamba que me lo tapa casi todo. A ver como la modifico o corto la pletina para no recortar ni jamba ni marco. Su pongo que dependera de cada puerta.

Pero vamos, que complicado no parece.


----------



## jap01 (8 Mar 2016)

okabum dijo:


> teneis cojones de meter un cacharro chinaco. Después de ver videos de bosnialbill y como peta las cerraduras, candados y cierres chinos con la punta de la polla, cuando no directaemente los funde con un soplete porque son de calamina o aluminio.
> 
> lo mismo con los bombillos que estais poniendo, menudos cagarros.
> 
> ...



No te creas los vídeos de ganzuado en internet. Son cilindros trucados, el negocio es que se vean los vídeos...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pepitoacojonado (8 Mar 2016)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo coloqué un tesa tk 100 más escudo de seguridad.
> 
> 150 €
> 
> Me quedo más tranquilo.



¿Que escudo montaste? Yo estoy pensando en un BD280 Serie ROK de la marca Disec sobre unos 70 € sin kit de instalacion. Con el Kit se pone en 112 €.



cenachero dijo:


> Para los que tenemos cerraduras de gorjas, el bumping no es un problema, pero si las ganzuas, concretamente las "magic keys" que se venden por internet y estan al alcance de cualquier caco.
> 
> Ademas, al coste del cambio de bombillo habria que sumar el _kit de sustitucion borjas a bombillo europeo_ con lo que el presupuesto se dispara...
> Mas aun si la puerta es acorazada de las antiguas (mi caso creo) en ese caso hay hasta que cortar la chapa.
> ...




Si montas un FAC o Lince debes coger madera y chapa, hay tornillos que atornillan a Chapa o perfectamente mejor que los que bienen con el propio cerrojo. Yo de hecho lo hice asi en mi casa. En cualquier Ferreteria que lo digas te daran los mas indicados.



SadButTrue dijo:


> yo igual, cambie la antigua cerradura por un tk100, pero no cambié el escudo
> 
> como el tk100 tiene protecciones anti-extracción igual lo mantengo (escudo)
> 
> ...





okabum dijo:


> teneis cojones de meter un cacharro chinaco. Después de ver videos de bosnialbill y como peta las cerraduras, candados y cierres chinos con la punta de la polla, cuando no directaemente los funde con un soplete porque son de calamina o aluminio.
> 
> lo mismo con los bombillos que estais poniendo, menudos cagarros.
> 
> ...





jap01 dijo:


> No te creas los vídeos de ganzuado en internet. Son cilindros trucados, el negocio es que se vean los vídeos...
> 
> Internet da mucho juego...y quien no te dice a ti que no es un cilindro trucado que a traves de un landroduezo contratado por otra casa de cilindros de seguridad es pagado para desprestigiar a la competencia......
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk





panqueque dijo:


> De los cacharros chinos no se, pero de los videos de ganzuado tampoco me fiaría en exceso.
> 
> Una vez me dedique al tema por hobby y ganzuar un buen cilindro tampoco es tan fácil a pesar de lo que pueda parecer en los vídeos: normalmente quien lo hace suele tener mucha experiencia y entrenamiento en ese cilindro en concreto (que no tiene por qué ser extrapolarle al mismo modelo de cilindro). A esa persona le cambias el cilindro (dentro del mismo modelo) y probablemente ya no pueda abrirlo tan fácilmente, por no hablar que no es lo mismo ganzuar en la comodidad de tu casa, sentado, con luz, y con el cilindro desmontado, que en un rellano de escalera cuando tienes que hacerlo en segundos.
> 
> Además vamos, que la mayoría de cacos no se van a poner a ganzuar algo como un TK100... van a ir a lo bruto. Taladro, gato o martillo, y tal vez bumping... pero es que la mayoría de cilindros medio decentes ya están protegidos contra esto último.



Nos nos volvamos locos abrir puede abrirse todo....y cuando digo todo pienso en las cajas de seguridad de los bancos; que se puede decir que es lo mas seguro.

El limite de seguridad lo pone cada uno a sus pertenencias....antes en los pueblos era comun dejara la puerta sin echar la llave...porque todo el mundo se fiaba de todo el mundo y en un pueblo pequeño o aldea se conocian todos y se fiaban unos de otros....y eso me lo ha contado mi padre...hoy en dia eso es impensable.

Yo pienso en estadisticas.....y hay que saber donde se vive, y con que vencidad y saber que tipo de ladron te puede venir a tocar los cojones en un momento dado. Y poner las trabas para ponerselo mas complicado que el resto de tu vencidad....lo demas es rallarse y no poner limites....entonces lo mejor es acorazada de Nivel 4 para arriba, con paredes ayacentes a la vivienda revestidas de un un blindado de un grosor de 1 cm minimo para que no te puedan hacer un butron. Ya que si no acceden por la puerta pueden hacerlo por un tabique, ademas de una muy buena alarma y en un momento contratar alguien de seguridad permamente que este fisicamente en tu propiedad.

En terminos de clase media como Yo o como la mayoria de los que estamos por aqui la premisa es "Seguridad, la justa pero un paso por delante del vecino"

Creo que alguien cito algo por aqui sino es en este hilo en otro: "El caso de 2 exploradores que estaban en la selva y uno de ellos cuando se iba a dormir a la tienda de campaña se dormia con las botas puestas, y el otro no....y un dia le pregunto el otro al que dormia con la botas puestas porque lo hacia...y este le contesto que en caso de venir un león dispuesto a devorarlos seria mas facil correr con las botas puestas que sin ellas....con lo cual el explorador de las botas jugaba con las estadisticas"


----------



## SadButTrue (8 Mar 2016)

okabum dijo:


> teneis cojones de meter un cacharro chinaco. Después de ver videos de bosnialbill y como peta las cerraduras, candados y cierres chinos con la punta de la polla, cuando no directaemente los funde con un soplete porque son de calamina o aluminio.
> 
> lo mismo con los bombillos que estais poniendo, menudos cagarros.
> 
> ...



el tk100 no se puede abrir con bumping, otra cosa es ganzuando (tus videos), que algunos lo consiguen, pero metiendo muchas horas y con la llave para saber la posición de los pines y aún así debe de ser muy dificil


----------



## pepitoacojonado (8 Mar 2016)

SadButTrue dijo:


> el tk100 no se puede abrir con bumping, otra cosa es ganzuando (tus videos), que algunos lo consiguen, pero metiendo muchas horas y con la llave para saber la posición de los pines y aún así debe de ser muy dificil



Tk100 se dice que no es ganzuable, ademas de antibumbing y antirotura....o eso se dice. 

Yo lo he visto fisicamente y parece robusto, tiene en su construccion una parra que cruza en horizontal el cilindro que lo hace mas robusto.

Si le añades un buen escudo....creo que puedes hacer poco apetecible tu vivienda a un landrozuelo de poca monta......otra cosa es si vives en un palacio o en un superbarrio residencial de gente de mucha pasta.


A ver que internet da mucho juego...y existen las empresas de antivirus, porque estan contratan a 4 chiflados los meten en un piso franco y les pagan lo que no esta escrito para hacer virus...si esto no es verdad o parecido....seguro que algo se parece.....

Pues con los cilindros de seguridad puede ser posible que pase algo parecido...entre empresas de la competencia


----------



## cenachero (8 Mar 2016)

Por lo que parece, que no he confirmado, las cerraduras de gorjas si tienen la llave metida por dentro no se pueden ganzuar. De hecho hay un escudo interior con una especie de sujeccion para que se quede la llave metida y no gire. Solo valido para cuando estas en casa:







Escudo protector para cerraduras gorja, Disec - Ferretería y Suministros Alcarreños S.L.


Ni idea de lo efectivo que es, ojo.

Por otro lado existen alternativas a escudos exteriores que van con una especie de mando magnetico para desbloquear el escudo.







A mi personalmente que sea magnetico ya de por si me parece inestable. Y luego lo veo incomodo tener que pasar el mandito por la cerradura, prefiero el sistema de mando a distancia de la cerradura electronica.

Desde luego los que tenemos acorazadas lo tenemos mas dificil a la hora de una solucion "lonchafinista"


----------



## pepitoacojonado (8 Mar 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> Por lo que parece, que no he confirmado, las cerraduras de gorjas si tienen la llave metida por dentro no se pueden ganzuar. De hecho hay un escudo interior con una especie de sujeccion para que se quede la llave metida y no gire. Solo valido para cuando estas en casa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pues Yo fijate lo veo como una soluccion para proteger tu cerradura de borjas....y que no se sepa como es para que no sea facil de atacar.....Si luego le añades algo mas....puede que estes mejor protejido que tu vecino.

De todas las formas la mejor seguridad es la que a ti te de tranquilidad......Si necesitas llevar 2 tuercas de antirobo en cada rueda del coche para sentirte seguro....pues Ole....seguro que hay gente que lleva una...y algunos ninguna. Desde luego por estadistica los que no llevan ninguna son mas faciles que los que llevan 2.


----------



## SadButTrue (8 Mar 2016)

okabum dijo:


> mirate el panfleto de las llaves, el tk100 dice que tiene un 100% de seguridad antiganzua y un 75% de seguridad ante bumping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



en los video lo consiguen abrir con bumping? o ganzuando? como te comentaba antes

mediante bumping es muy dificil (a dia de hoy), al tener las llaves patentadas no están en el mercado y si a eso le añadimos los sistemas antibumping que lleva...


----------



## nuvole (10 Mar 2016)

Como os flipáis.

No es tan fácil.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Mar 2016)

Hace 2 horas he llegado a casa y me he encontrado una movida rara: un trozo de chicle en la cerradura. Las he pasado putas para abrir, aparte del mosqueo de quien puede haber sido y porqué, pues hay pocos vecinos y no hay ninguna movida entre ninguno de nosotros.

Paso muchas horas fuera y estoy muy mosca, he visto que la única opción para proteger la cerradura de pegamentos, palillos, etc. sería poner un escudo magnético. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con esto?


----------



## Juno4 (15 Mar 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Hace 2 horas he llegado a casa y me he encontrado una movida rara: un trozo de chicle en la cerradura. Las he pasado putas para abrir, aparte del mosqueo de quien puede haber sido y porqué, pues hay pocos vecinos y no hay ninguna movida entre ninguno de nosotros.
> 
> Paso muchas horas fuera y estoy muy mosca, he visto que la única opción para proteger la cerradura de pegamentos, palillos, etc. sería poner un escudo magnético. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con esto?



Niñato vecino aburrido o alguien que quiere saber si la vivienda esta ocupada o libre. Andate con ojo y avisa a la guardia visillera.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Mar 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Niñato vecino aburrido o alguien que quiere saber si la vivienda esta ocupada o libre. Andate con ojo y avisa a la guardia visillera.



Hablando con un amigo abogado me ha dicho de un vecino de portal que hace un año le pillaron con una mochila con botellas de licor, alicates y destornilladores tras un robo en un bar, pero como no le cogieron justo in fraganti el juez le soltó . Candidato total.


----------



## cenachero (16 Mar 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Hace 2 horas he llegado a casa y me he encontrado una movida rara: un trozo de chicle en la cerradura. Las he pasado putas para abrir, aparte del mosqueo de quien puede haber sido y porqué, pues hay pocos vecinos y no hay ninguna movida entre ninguno de nosotros.
> 
> Paso muchas horas fuera y estoy muy mosca, he visto que la única opción para proteger la cerradura de pegamentos, palillos, etc. sería poner un escudo magnético. ¿Alguien tiene experiencia con esto?



puede que te esten controlando, ojo


----------



## nuvole (16 Mar 2016)

Cuando salgas y entres de tu vivienda, hecha un ojo. Igual antes de salir, un ojo por la ventana para movimientos o vehículos desconocidos.


----------



## John Oxenham (16 Mar 2016)

cenachero dijo:


> puede que te esten controlando, ojo



Si le quisieran controlar usarían otros métodos para saber a que hora entra y sale de casa sin que el lo supiera. Lo del chicle es demasiado obvio y solo vale para poner en alerta el morador, a mi me parece mas una gamberrada.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Mar 2016)

No creo que sea gamberrada, niños pequeños hay 2-3 y en planta distinta, y muchas puertas en el portal como para que me pase a mí. El mes pasado alguien dejó un papel escrito en el felpudo, "un vecino que había perdido la cartera y que le dejara 20 euros", me lo encontré al salir fuera, pero nadie había llamado, parece otro control, simplón (como el sospechoso que creo a continuación). 

Asociando actos y vecino mangante, la ley de Ockham es clara. Voy a hablar con su casero con sutileza, en la reunión de comunidad exponer el caso, y ser proactivo en prevención y darle a entender que está calado y fichado: un mierdecilla, antiguo empresario, viene de otra provincia, insolvente y embargado hace 8 años, 3 años en esta zona, quien sabe porqué, detenido por supuesto robo hace un año, le paga el alquiler la familia, quizás tenga problemas de drogas o alcohol y le tengan alejado ... y me ha tocado a mí.


----------



## nuvole (20 Mar 2016)

Venga.

Hasta luego.


----------



## H4ckn0ri0 (21 Mar 2016)

jap dijo:


> Abandono este foro. No me merece la pena aguantar a determinada gente, que en facebook no he de aguantar. 4500 amigos seleccionados, son mas que suficientes:
> 
> Javier Azurmendi | Facebook
> arquitecturaenimagen




Y esto? A cuento de qué?


Enviado desde mi siPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pepitoacojonado (21 Mar 2016)

jap dijo:


> Abandono este foro. No me merece la pena aguantar a determinada gente, que en facebook no he de aguantar. 4500 amigos seleccionados, son mas que suficientes:
> 
> Javier Azurmendi | Facebook
> arquitecturaenimagen




Me vas a disculpar si te ofendo....pero a veces te dan unos flushes...y creo que no es el primero.

Y como han dicho otro por ahi....¿esta vez a cuenta de que, y en el presente hilo? segun he observado en el hilo nadie te ha ofendido, ni insultado.

Tu sabras mejor que nadie.

Un saludo.

P.D: Si te animas y sigues aportando pues mejor.


----------



## Jorkomboi (22 Mar 2016)

Adios Jap, otra vez...

Y van ya...


----------



## Baquinjam Palas (11 Abr 2016)

Un poco tarde pero lo prometido es deuda. La verdad es que por una cosa o por otra he tardado un monton en ponerla.

Aqui teneis unas fotos del montaje; me falta todavia terminar de poner algun tirafondo.. No hay que hacer un curso en Oxford para montarla, es muy sencillo.


La pletina hecha a medida para salvar la jamba ( me falta pulirla ):







El anclaje a la hoja de la puerta,







Y la cerradura completa.








Saludos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (11 Abr 2016)

jap dijo:


> Abandono este foro. No me merece la pena aguantar a determinada gente, que en facebook no he de aguantar. *4500 amigos seleccionados, son mas que suficientes*:
> 
> Javier Azurmendi | Facebook
> arquitecturaenimagen



---http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/764838-cuantos-amigos-tienes-facebook-a-cuantos-conoces-mayoria-son-podemitas-metalicos.html#post16559780---


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 May 2016)

Doy por terminado el proyecto de actualización.

El mes pasado puse un bombillo TK100. Ya sé que no es el mejor, pero no es malo y pillé una oferta buena en Internet.

Esta semana he comprado un escudo de calidad para proteger el bombillo, con el kit de instalación incluído. En total una inversión de más de 170 euros, más de lo que vale la puerta. 







Un poco de trabajo artesano con taladro y limatón para ajustar los huecos de tornillería pasante, la cerradura es vieja y ha cambiado el estándar de medidas, o eso o cambiar la cerradura embutida también.

Como digo, la puerta es la de obra, vieja y floja. Pero de 15 puertas que hay en el bloque sin contar trasteros, 14 son iguales. Pero en cuanto a solución de cerradura, por lo que he visto, tengo el mejor combi ahora, más 2ª cerradura en parte superior; una ventaja competitiva que dirían en un documental de naturaleza.


----------



## sevensecon (6 May 2016)

me podrias decir que escudo has comprado?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 May 2016)

El ROK.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (6 May 2016)

ya habeis encontrado la cerradura antibumping y antitodo?, cuando la encontreis avisad, que tengo que cambiar la mia.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 May 2016)

No existen. En Semana Santa a unos amigos que viven por Chamberí les "visitaron", vamos: a medio barrio. La policía les dijo que cada 2-3 años había que actualizarse, es una carrera armamentística.


----------



## Juno4 (6 May 2016)

Yo por lo menos estoy tranquilo en ese sentido.

Mi cerradura es un modelo automático que con sólo tirar de la puerta ya me cierra 3 puntos sin girar si quiera la llave. No hay radiografía que valga. El bombín y escudo es superior al del resto de vecinos.

Teniendo en cuenta que casi todos los vecinos tienen la puerta de origen o puertas normalitas con bombines tipo te5 o t60 sobrepuestas, casi que me doy por satisfecho. Tienen opciones mucho más fáciles.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (6 May 2016)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ya habeis encontrado la cerradura antibumping y antitodo?, cuando la encontreis avisad, que tengo que cambiar la mia.



No sé si ésta... 300 y pico euros.

Cilindro Alta seguridad Magnético MCS con Pomo 5 llaves, EVVA - Ferretería y Suministros Alcarreños S.L.

---------- Post added 06-may-2016 at 15:10 ----------




Juno4 dijo:


> Yo por lo menos estoy tranquilo en ese sentido.
> 
> Mi cerradura es un modelo automático que con sólo tirar de la puerta ya me cierra 3 puntos sin girar si quiera la llave. No hay radiografía que valga. El bombín y escudo es superior al del resto de vecinos.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que casi todos los vecinos tienen la puerta de origen o puertas normalitas con bombines tipo te5 o t60 sobrepuestas, casi que me doy por satisfecho. Tienen opciones mucho más fáciles.



Bombines de serreta del siglo pasado, con embellecedor de tornillos visibles por fuera, es lo que abunda por aquí.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (7 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Doy por terminado el proyecto de actualización.
> 
> El mes pasado puse un bombillo TK100. Ya sé que no es el mejor, pero no es malo y pillé una oferta buena en Internet.
> 
> ...



Voy por el mismo camino que tu: Tesa TK100. Pendiente un escudo decente he pensado en el ROK tambien.

Y vivo en un bloque de 40 vecinos....y añado lo que puse en otro post anterior mio:

"_Estas tardando....

En esto juega las matematicas.....si en el bloque hay mas vecinos con la puerta mas segura que la tuya...la tuya corre peligro...

En mi bloque la proporcion es de un 17% de vecinos con la cerradura igual de segura que la mia...el resto un 73% cerradura peor. Tambien juega que el barrio es un barrio obrero con pocos ricos por no decir ninguno.

En el bloque de mi madre la proporcion ya sube y se sube a casi un 60% de cerraduras mas seguras....con lo cual toca cambiarla.

Asi que le voy a instalar un cerrrojo lince C6. Antibumbin, antiganzuas etc.....

En la mia mas adelante cambio de bombin y escudo. "

_

En casa de mi madre ya he bajado el ratio de probabilidades montando el cerrojo.

Y en la mia ya estoy en ello.

Con lo cual juego con las proporciones tambien.....si noto cualquier intento en mi bloque ya sea exitoso o fallido....

Me planteo: El Remock lockey o una alarma.

Esto es la selva....y los animales con mas taras: Ya sea una cojera, un animal mas debil etc....los leones se fijan en ellos y lo atacan. Vamos como los documentales de la 2.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (7 May 2016)

Añado que parece que los tornillos de este escudo tienen longitud preparada para puertas de 48 mm. de panel por lo que he leído. Mi puerta es de 40, así que he ajustado con las 2 contraplacas que trae, porque había una holgura leve que se notaba al manipular el escudo. Ahora ya no lo hace.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 May 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No sé si ésta... 300 y pico euros.
> 
> Cilindro Alta seguridad Magnético MCS con Pomo 5 llaves, EVVA - Ferretería y Suministros Alcarreños S.L.





tiene muy buena pinta, ahora es cara de cojones...

por lo que he podido entender la llave tiene unos imanes permanentes con una combinacion de orientacion e intensidad que crean un campo magnetico en cada rotor para que puedan girar, si no coincide con el adecuado en cada uno obviamente no giran, claro asi es antibumping, con el tiempo se haran llaves magneticas maestras, pensando un poco puede que sea incluso mas facil que en las mecanicas, pero lo importante es que es antibumping, que es el sistema de robo de moda ahora, 300 euros que te protegeran durante 3 o 4 años?, 80-100 euros/año?...

lo que no me queda claro es como hacen las copias si las pierdes, cuanto mas compleja sea la maquina de hacer copias mas dificil sera la llave maestra.


----------



## Chiruja (12 May 2016)

Me temo que no existe cerradura que impida entrar a un ladrón obstinado.


----------



## vintvolt (13 May 2016)

A mi me pusieron una puerta blindada con cerradura Fichet F3D hace unos 4 años. No entiendo de cerraduras, pero me la instaló un buen amigo que se dedica a esto, me aseguró que es de lo mejor que hay. Barata no fue la puerta.

añado un video interesante 
[YOUTUBE]Y5z53wS6seE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## cenachero (13 May 2016)

Dejaos de Tesa TK100 y poned una que no sea muy comun, si, antibumping y tal, pero que no sea la tipica....


----------



## pepitoacojonado (27 Jun 2016)

Me acabo de enterar de que a mi vecino de planta....le acaban de robar. Hay que joderse.

Me lo ha dicho que le han entrado sin tocar la puerta...es decir por la cerradura....le han debido hacer bumbing...recuerdo que tenia una cerradura de borjas...sin proteccion extra de segunda cerradura o cerrojo.

Y se lo han hecho la semana pasada que estaba de vacaciones tanto él como Yo.

En mi planta somos 4, se han ido a por uno de los debiles.

Menos mal que a primeros de Junio, antes de irme de vacaciones cambie el bombin de la cerradura Ezcurra DS15 por un Tesa TK 100 y tenia un FAC instalado cuando puse la puerta....

Acabo de pedir presupuesto para cambiar el escudo protector....antes de volver a irme de vacaciones....

Y creo que lo siguiente como comente Remock lockey...o alarma.


----------



## Sr. Obdulio (27 Jun 2016)

Si tenía cerradura de borjas no le han entrado haciendo 'bumping'. Hay llaves maestras que abren esas cerraduras


----------



## Eshpañavabien (28 Jun 2016)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> No creo que sea gamberrada, niños pequeños hay 2-3 y en planta distinta, y muchas puertas en el portal como para que me pase a mí. El mes pasado alguien dejó un papel escrito en el felpudo, "un vecino que había perdido la cartera y que le dejara 20 euros", me lo encontré al salir fuera, pero nadie había llamado, parece otro control, simplón (como el sospechoso que creo a continuación).
> 
> Asociando actos y vecino mangante, la ley de Ockham es clara. Voy a hablar con su casero con sutileza, en la reunión de comunidad exponer el caso, y ser proactivo en prevención y darle a entender que está calado y fichado: un mierdecilla, antiguo empresario, viene de otra provincia, insolvente y embargado hace 8 años, 3 años en esta zona, quien sabe porqué, detenido por supuesto robo hace un año, le paga el alquiler la familia, quizás tenga problemas de drogas o alcohol y le tengan alejado ... y me ha tocado a mí.



La última es que hace unos días he presenciado cómo entraba la policía judicial y la GC en la casa del vecino, tras denuncia del presidente de comunidad por malos olores en la escalera durante el último mes, pensaban que se había muerto pero estaría de parranda, "solo" eran bolsas y bolsas de basura acumulada por todo el piso, y la dueña histérica, aunque solo han entrado los funcionarios en el piso, claro.

Ya he visto en directo y primera fila cómo se abre una puerta en menos de 30 segundos, reventando el bombín con llave sueca.


----------



## menos_16 (28 Jun 2016)

Es que esas llaves "de pico de loro" las llamo yo, son realmente la caña.


----------



## Axouxere (29 Jun 2016)

En mi edificio teníamos de obra la típica *Ezcurra DS-15*, la predilecta de las bandas del este para hacer _bumping_, amaestrada con la del portal y ascensor al garaje.
En una reunión de la comunidad se acordó hacer un cambio colectivo, aunque voluntario claro, a una *Kaba Expert* también amaestrada con portal.
Ha salido la cosa por *145,2 euros*, montaje e iva incluido.

Me fastidia que ahora casi todos los vecinos sigamos teniendo el mismo tipo de cilindro, porque es una invitación a que venga una banda de expertos en Kaba y nos arrasen de arriba abajo, pero bueno, es lo que hay.

Como me dejaron la manilla interior un poco torcida, la he quitado para ponerla bien y he visto la chapa que sujeta el escudo exterior y el interior de la puerta.
Creo que tengo una mierdecilla de puerta...


----------



## pamplinero (29 Jun 2016)

Axouxere dijo:


> En mi edificio teníamos de obra la típica *Ezcurra DS-15*, la predilecta de las bandas del este para hacer _bumping_, amaestrada con la del portal y ascensor al garaje.
> En una reunión de la comunidad se acordó hacer un cambio colectivo, aunque voluntario claro, a una *Kaba Expert* también amaestrada con portal.
> Ha salido la cosa por *145,2 euros*, montaje e iva incluido.
> 
> ...



Con la tecnica de sacacorchos te abren esa puerta echando leches.


----------



## nikita77 (1 Jul 2016)

Necesito pasar de gorjas a cilindro normal !!!
Alguien que me pueda recomendar a un cerrajero fiable en Madrid?


----------



## Axouxere (2 Jul 2016)

nikita77 dijo:


> Necesito pasar de gorjas a cilindro normal !!!
> Alguien que me pueda recomendar a un cerrajero fiable en Madrid?



Pongas el cilindro que pongas, que no sea de la marca EZCURRA, que no es que sean malos, es que se han colocado tantos que las bandas del este se han especializado en ellos.


----------



## Juno4 (2 Jul 2016)

nikita77 dijo:


> Necesito pasar de gorjas a cilindro normal !!!
> Alguien que me pueda recomendar a un cerrajero fiable en Madrid?



Yo no me fío ni de mi sombra. Compra un buen bombin anticopia tipo tx80 o superior en una cerrajería. No pidas factura y paga en efectivo para que no tengan ni idea de donde se va a poner.

Una vez tengas el bombin llamas a un cerrajero distinto para que te lo monte poniendo tu el bombin.


----------



## nikita77 (5 Jul 2016)

Juno4 dijo:


> Yo no me fío ni de mi sombra. Compra un buen bombin anticopia tipo tx80 o superior en una cerrajería. No pidas factura y paga en efectivo para que no tengan ni idea de donde se va a poner.
> 
> Una vez tengas el bombin llamas a un cerrajero distinto para que te lo monte poniendo tu el bombin.




Hombre, si llamas a un cerrajero que esté afiliado a UCES (por ejemplo) ya tienes ciertas garantías, y si el cilindro es de los "incopiables" por aquello de la patente y la tarjeta de seguridad......pues mejor. Ahora, si llamas a uno de esos que ponen pegatinas por todos lados pues tu sistema me parece que incluso se puede quedar corto.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (12 Jul 2016)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que a mi vecino de planta....le acaban de robar. Hay que joderse.
> 
> Me lo ha dicho que le han entrado sin tocar la puerta...es decir por la cerradura....le han debido hacer bumbing...recuerdo que tenia una cerradura de borjas...sin proteccion extra de segunda cerradura o cerrojo.
> 
> ...



En mi edificio va el segundo robo ...otro vecino esta vez de otra planta....

Cerradura tambien viejuna.

Esta claro van a por las cerraduras viejas y de hace años tipo borjas u otras tambien tipo Ezcurra DS15 y DS10.

Yo monte el bombin antes de irme de vacaciones y ahora el escudo protector. Estan claro que si quieren entrar entran...pero cuanto mas dificil merjor. Y el mayor consuelo ver en mi bloque mucha cerradura viejunta y sin segunda cerradura....la gente no quiere espabilar.

Ya lo dije van a por los mas debiles....como en la selva.

Lo siguiente si esto sigue asi sera montar el Remock Lockey o alarma.


----------



## beltran25 (20 Oct 2016)

*Bombines de Seguridad*



nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Después de sufrir un robo, estoy buscando un bombín anti bumping, anti ganzúa.
> 
> ...



Pues te puedo aconsejar esta web en la que venden los bombines de seguridad:
el Extreme Protection System de Kaba, uno de los mas seguros del mercado ahora mismo.


----------



## Ohenry (21 Oct 2016)

Hace poco me contaron que entre los cerrajeros amigos de lo ajeno se vende un kit por unos 300 euros que abre todo tipo de cerraduras... en menos de 3 minutos.

A el le robaron ademas porque vieron en Facebook que estaba fuera de la ciudad.


Ya solo confio en la electronica cifrada encriptada y la mala hostia vecinal. Como vivas en una comunidad de flanders individualistas asociales date por jodido, estas solo con tu cerradura de menos de tres minutos de apertura frente a la globalizacion multiculti, espabiladisima.

Tiempos modernos.


----------



## LIMONCIO (21 Oct 2016)

Estamos vendidoshhh


----------



## Ohenry (21 Oct 2016)

Pero que antibumping, nene, no has visto los videos? La alarma al movil si, la tecnologia es la unica que nos salvara de las ordas de globalizadores hambrientos de carne europea.


Es hora de levantar la puerta de castillo y atrancarla con una viga de madera. Pero lo mas importante es el foso. Sin foso entraran.

---------- Post added 21-oct-2016 at 09:34 ----------

(Para mi el foso es una alarma de 100 decibelios independiente de la red electrica. En el momento en que se abre la puerta suena. Llegara antes un vecino que la policia, si esta llega).


----------



## AYN RANDiano2 (23 Oct 2016)

Hilo complementario:

Mad-Maxismo Inmobiliario. Más argumentos a favor de CASA frente a PISO. Como HACER SEGURA una casa por muy poco dinero. - Burbuja.info - Foro de economía


----------



## UnForero (9 Dic 2016)

A mi solo me dan seguridad las cerraduras electrónicas. De todo lo que sea con llave fisica, no me creo nada.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Ago 2017)

vale que la cerradura es el punto debil, pero y la puerta, las llamadas blindadas son de pega porque si no se cambia el marco de madera por uno de acero los tornillos saltan de la madera si apalancan, las que llevan marco de acero son las acorazadas, pero ahora aqui va mi pregunta, hay varios grosores de los marcos de acero?, he visto algunas de estas puertas a la venta y no creo que haya muchas paredes que puedan albergar esos marcos, puede que sean para clalets y por tanto en paredes exteriores, que son mas gordas.


----------



## UnForero (20 Ago 2017)

Una cortafuegos que abra hacia fuera y mano de santo. Es poco estético, pero para tirarla abajo, hay que cortar las bisagras con una radial a batería y es algo escandaloso.

Eso si, la cerradura sigue siendo el punto débil, pero con una electrónica arreglado.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (20 Ago 2017)

UnForero dijo:


> Una cortafuegos que abra hacia fuera y mano de santo. Es poco estético, pero para tirarla abajo, hay que cortar las bisagras con una radial a batería y es algo escandaloso.
> 
> Eso si, la cerradura sigue siendo el punto débil, pero con una electrónica arreglado.



como la puerta antiokupas que estan vendiendo que se añade a la que ya existe.


----------



## PocoTú (21 Ago 2017)

Vivir en una casa/piso securizados es un reclamo. El vehiculo, la ropa, son un reclamo. Si alguien tiene interes en entrar en el sitio mas seguro 'convence' al propietario para que le abra la puerta.

Salvando la proteccion antiokupas, la casa mas segura es la casa mas accesible y con menos cosas de valor dentro. Todo lo demas puro negocio.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (30 Ago 2017)

que tal van los bombines magneticos EVVA?, no hablo de escudos magneticos, que son facilmente apalancables porque son externos, me refiero a los bombines.

que tal los bombines DOM diamante, alguien tiene expericiencia?.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Ago 2017)

[YOUTUBE]rPxDEraNZIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## worder (26 Dic 2017)

¿Cómo es posible que el bombillo Mauer NW5 siendo uno de los mejores bombillos en los precios que ofrece con sistema antiganzua sea abierto con ganzúas? ::

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nysqPm3zyQc&feature=youtu.be"[/URL]


----------



## stockman (6 Ene 2018)

Quier añadir algo de seguridad para cuando estoy dentro de casa (para que tengan que hacer ruido), que pasador añadiriais como complemento a un tesa TK100?

4€ del dorado vs 21€ del fac. Del dorado pondria 2, uno arriba y otro abajo, del fac solo 1. El fac no lleva llave, es solo pasador interno.

El dorado es grande, son 20cm en total.


----------



## pechopalomez (14 Ene 2018)

Refloting...

He encontrado el Tesa Tk100 muy muy económico en ebay (nuevo), como 40 euros menos que el precio medio... motivos para sospechar también en cilindros?


----------



## stockman (14 Ene 2018)

pechopalomez dijo:


> Refloting...
> 
> He encontrado el Tesa Tk100 muy muy económico en ebay (nuevo), como 40 euros menos que el precio medio... motivos para sospechar también en cilindros?



Llamame paranoico pero prefiero comprarlo en grandes superficies/empresas (grandes cadenas y amazon) o en cerrajerias/ferreterias donde no me conozcan (por tema anonimato).


----------



## Alicantropo (14 Ene 2018)

pechopalomez dijo:


> Refloting...
> 
> He encontrado el Tesa Tk100 muy muy económico en ebay (nuevo), como 40 euros menos que el precio medio... motivos para sospechar también en cilindros?



Supongo que es economico porque cualquiera con ciertos conocimientos lo puede ganzuar. Y si no te lo crees busca en youtube.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 20:21 ----------




stockman dijo:


> Llamame paranoico pero prefiero comprarlo en grandes superficies/empresas (grandes cadenas y amazon) o en cerrajerias/ferreterias donde no me conozcan (por tema anonimato).



Cuanto más popular en un bombin más fácil es dd abrir. Busca uno raro no que se compre en cualquir parte.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (15 Ene 2018)

En Ebay lo compré yo en 2016, también 30 euros más barato que en tienda.

Combo con un escudo Rok, a ver quien es el guapo que lo ganzúa.


----------



## Alicantropo (16 Ene 2018)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> En Ebay lo compré yo en 2016, también 30 euros más barato que en tienda.
> 
> Combo con un escudo Rok, a ver quien es el guapo que lo ganzúa.



Supongo que el escudo es para evitar que desde fuera te puedan romper el bombillo o extraerlo, pero no para que te hagan el bumping y el ganzuado o el taladro.

Por otro lado las puertas blindadas normales pueden ser taladradas (en un lateral) con un broca de cerrajero para hacer bombillos... desde ahí tu casa puede ser vulnerable.

Puertas Acorazadas nivel 4 o 5. Lo demás es cuestión de que un "Pro" se lo proponga.


----------



## Plutarko (16 Ene 2018)

En el bloque donde vive de mi suegra limpiaron tres casas con el metodo de bumping.

Desarticulado en Valladolid un grupo georgiano dedicado a robos en viviendas

Ayer le cambie la cerradura por una tk100 ...

En mi casa tambien tengo el tk100, pero una puerta DM, es mas facil abrirla tirandola que con tecnicas silenciosas. Pero bueno, por lo menos si la tiran me entero por el ruido


----------



## Eshpañavabien (16 Ene 2018)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Supongo que el escudo es para evitar que desde fuera te puedan romper el bombillo o extraerlo, pero no para que te hagan el bumping y el ganzuado o el taladro.
> 
> Por otro lado las puertas blindadas normales pueden ser taladradas (en un lateral) con un broca de cerrajero para hacer bombillos... desde ahí tu casa puede ser vulnerable.
> 
> Puertas Acorazadas nivel 4 o 5. Lo demás es cuestión de que un "Pro" se lo proponga.



No, el escudo si es bueno evita muchos ataques oportunistas. Si empiezan a hacer ruido es probable que salga algún vecino o llame a la GC.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Ene 2018)

Yo uso un sistema muy eficiente, mi puerta es una verdadera kk y la cerradura también, o cambio la puerta o no me sirve poner bombillos de esos buenos, como no estoy por la labor puesto que estoy de alquiler opto por la sabiduría ancestral, apalanco la puerta con una escalera desplegable de acero puro contra la pared y el pomo interior de la puerta, no hay modo.

Pdt. Esto pa cuando estás tu dentro claro 8:.


----------



## Periplo (17 Ene 2018)

Joder pero....si vivís acojinados ! La virgen..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (17 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Joder pero....si vivís acojinados ! La virgen..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Es pesado de prevenir pero mas pesado es de lamentar..dijpues :cook:


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (17 Ene 2018)

Podeis recomendar una cerradura para la parte de arriba de la puerta a un novato como yo?


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Ene 2018)

Cerradura electrónica invisible.


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (17 Ene 2018)

esa no es valida contra Harry Potters


----------



## Eshpañavabien (17 Ene 2018)

Puedes poner un mortífago en el hall, en una caseta.

A ver si crees que va de coña:


----------



## stockman (18 Ene 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Yo uso un sistema muy eficiente, mi puerta es una verdadera kk y la cerradura también, o cambio la puerta o no me sirve poner bombillos de esos buenos, como no estoy por la labor puesto que estoy de alquiler opto por la sabiduría ancestral, apalanco la puerta con una escalera desplegable de acero puro contra la pared y el pomo interior de la puerta, no hay modo.
> 
> Pdt. Esto pa cuando estás tu dentro claro 8:.



Yo tambien estoy de alquiler y he puesto el tk100. Total cuando me marche dejare el que habia puesto y me llevo el tk100


----------



## worder (18 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Joder pero....si vivís acojinados ! La virgen..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



A la madre de un conocido le limpiaron el año pasado el piso por bumping, pero la coña que me ha contado mi parienta es que una noche se colaron en la casa de los padres de no sé quién (alguna de sus amigas), con los padres dentro. Total, que se levanta la madre a mear de madrugada, se cruza con un tío en el pasillo y con la luz apagada, medio dormida y creyendo que era su marido le dijo que se fuera a la cama. ::

Por la mañana siguiente se encontraron todo revuelto.


----------



## nuvole (26 Feb 2018)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Después de sufrir un robo, estoy buscando un bombín anti bumping, anti ganzúa.
> 
> ...



Oh, por dios!

Cerca de 100.000 visitas.


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2018)

¿Qué os parecería poner una cerradura de seguridad a una puerta de trastero como esta? ¿Esta puerta puede ser segura o el acero lo revientan? ¿hacen palanca fácilmente en este tipo de puertas? hablo de este modelo o parecidos(sin rendijas de respiración pues de paso quiero que quite ruido):
400 Bad Request


----------



## Alicantropo (11 Mar 2018)

Por lógica nadie mete nada de valor en los trasteros, porque es lo más vulnerable de las casas. Nada sirve para soportar un ataque vandálico o de un "profesional". No inviertas dinero ahí, hazlo en la cerradura de tu casa.


----------



## stockman (11 Mar 2018)

Ayer andaba yo pensando, a raiz de una pesadilla, son realmente resistentes a la rotura mediante alicates, llaves inglesas, etc,los bombines como el TK100?


----------



## 시켈 ! (11 Mar 2018)

Alicantropo dijo:


> Por lógica nadie mete nada de valor en los trasteros, porque es lo más vulnerable de las casas. Nada sirve para soportar un ataque vandálico o de un "profesional". No inviertas dinero ahí, hazlo en la cerradura de tu casa.



Mi idea es poner una puerta de trastero EN CASA como segunda puerta tras la de la entrada que tampoco es muy buena(es de esas metálicas con cristales). Es para la casa del pueblo que ni es mía e intento hacer lo más barato. De paso quitar algo de ruido pues la otra no quita nada.


----------



## stockman (11 Mar 2018)

siken dijo:


> Mi idea es poner una puerta de trastero EN CASA como segunda puerta tras la de la entrada que tampoco es muy buena(es de esas metálicas con cristales). Es para la casa del pueblo que ni es mía e intento hacer lo más barato. De paso quitar algo de ruido pues la otra no quita nada.



Entonces mete una con cierre de 3 puntos y anclala a una buena pared.

Lo que no tengo claro es como le meteras un escudo para proteger el bombin al ser metalica, miratelo bien.


----------



## SadButTrue (13 Mar 2018)

stockman dijo:


> Ayer andaba yo pensando, a raiz de una pesadilla, son realmente resistentes a la rotura mediante alicates, llaves inglesas, etc,los bombines como el TK100?



si, parece ser que llevan un refuerzo


----------



## stockman (13 Mar 2018)

SadButTrue dijo:


> si, parece ser que llevan un refuerzo



si, llevan barra de acero, pero cuanto aguantan?


----------



## ProfePaco (13 Mar 2018)

stockman dijo:


> si, llevan barra de acero, pero cuanto aguantan?



más que la del vecino.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Mar 2018)

worder dijo:


> A la madre de un conocido le limpiaron el año pasado el piso por bumping, pero la coña que me ha contado mi parienta es que una noche se colaron en la casa de los padres de no sé quién (alguna de sus amigas), con los padres dentro. Total, que se levanta la madre a mear de madrugada, se cruza con un tío en el pasillo y con la luz apagada, medio dormida y creyendo que era su marido le dijo que se fuera a la cama. ::
> 
> Por la mañana siguiente se encontraron todo revuelto.



Esto es lo que da miedo, que entren con nosotros dentro.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (14 Mar 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Esto es lo que da miedo, que entren con nosotros dentro.



Para evitar estas sorpresas están los detectores con chibato a base de infrarrojos, cuestan una miseria, otra forma de que armen escándalo para que te despiertes es apalancar la puerta con cualquier cosa por dentro y contra la pared, una simple tabla en oblícuo, y si le añades unas campanillas mejor, no lo digo en broma, yo tengo ambas cosas, chibatos y apalanque, y por supuesto hacha a mano y el cabecero de la cama lleno de cuchillos colgando.

---------- Post added 14-mar-2018 at 12:05 ----------

Pdt. Estoy pensando en añadir medidas disuasorias complementarias, como poner un cartelito que diga.. hdp, si entras a robar atente a las consecuencias, aquí no hay ná vete a otra parte cabrón soy pobre pero muy hdp y dañino.


----------



## Fukuoka San (17 Nov 2020)

Buen hilo. Alguna actualización en 2020


----------



## dedalus (17 Nov 2020)

Voy a daros unos tips buenos muy baratos.

Comprais lija, comprais un avellanador pequeño para taladro, comprais unos tornillos para madera largos, ahora vereis como tienen que ser.

Le borrais la marca al bombín con lija, esto convierte el bumping en un coñazo.
Luego sacais todos los tornillos de la cerradura y la placa de marco, uno por uno que así no hay que mover nada, les pasais el avellanador para que los nuevos no sobresalgan y cambiais el tornillo pacodemier por uno de verdad que vaya mucho más embutido adentro en el marco o en la puerta. Se pueden meter tornillos 3 o cuatro veces más largos y con el doble de grosor sin que cante o de problemas simplemente avellanando el latón. Pero un avellanador, no hagais un destrozo con una broca grande que haría falta un pulso del copón para no cargarse el agujero.

De bonus una cosa que ya se sabe, poner escudo de bombín con lenteja antitaladro, que no solo protege el bombín sinó que endurece la puerta de lado a lado en la zona más débil, el que os querais pagar, los hay muy baratos. Os cuento los trucos para que se pueda poner con cualquier cerradura o puerta Paco. Todo esto para cerradura de bombín europeo común embutida.

Necesitais un bombín de los chinos de 2 euros para romperlo y una corona de madera de las múltiples para poner en 48mm, o si la puerta tiene metal, corona de metal. Las paco no tienen metal.
El bombín de 2 euros lo taladrais con una broca de metal de 5mm centrado para fabricar un centrador paco, tampoco hay que profundizar mucho, en cuanto meteis la corona un par de mm se saca la cerradura para calar el agujero del escudo y no mellar la corona ni cargarse la cerradura y ya no hay que centrar más. Si quereis venden centradores de plástico para una vez.
Muchas cerraduras antiguas no tienen los agujeros de pasar los tornillos del escudo. No hay problema. Sacais la cerradura antes de taladrar la puerta y con el bombín puesto y la placa del escudo de plantilla, haceis los agujeros a la cerradura con brocas de metal de 5mm para empezar y 7mm después. No vais a ser capaces de taladrar la cerradura montada y hay que limpiarla y engrasarla de todas formas y sacar la viruta que hagais. Casi seguro que en la zona donde se ponen los agujeros la cerradura no tiene nada, pero mirad por el agujero del bombín o por el lado de fuera por si acaso, sinó podeis comprar una nueva para el mismo sitio exacto con los agujeros que con internet está tirado. Una buena de tres puntos o varias barras no os preocupeis que tendrá los agujeros. y en teoría podreis poner el escudo sin desmontar cerradura si en un principio la hubieran montado perfecta, pero no la habrán montado perfecta.
Agujero de 48mm a la puerta por delante, el cajeado de la cerradura limpio con una brocha de serrín, cosa que no hicieron al montar la puerta y puede atascar la cerradura, engrasais la cerradura con aceite líquido y la montais, presentais la placa por detrás y taladrais la madera por la placa del escudo para que los agujeros calen la madera de la puerta, cerradura y hasta el escudo. Ya podeis atornillar el escudo, algunos son regulables, ved videos. Presentais todo y dejais todos los tornillos flojos. Luego los vais apretando poco a poco hasta donde se pueda,paso a paso, mientras probais que entra la llave y gira suave, suele haber un punto del que no se puede pasar porque la llave se atranca.


Ni idea de cuanta resistencia se gana exactamente con el brico pero son cosas que se hacen por dos duros, como 10 euros más lo que os gasteis en un escudo.


----------



## SPQR (17 Nov 2020)

dedalus dijo:


> Voy a daros unos tips buenos muy baratos.
> 
> Comprais lija, comprais un avellanador pequeño para taladro, comprais unos tornillos para madera largos, ahora vereis como tienen que ser.
> 
> ...



Mis dieses por los truquillos, shur.

Este en concreto me parece muy bueno.



> Le borrais la marca al bombín con lija, esto convierte el bumping en un coñazo.


----------



## pepitoacojonado (17 Nov 2020)

dedalus dijo:


> Voy a daros unos tips buenos muy baratos.
> 
> Comprais lija, comprais un avellanador pequeño para taladro, comprais unos tornillos para madera largos, ahora vereis como tienen que ser.
> 
> ...



Creo que es bueno lo que propones pero me pierdo a la hora de leerlo y seguirlo....no si seria mucho pedir que lo pudieras redactar de alguna mejor manera para intentar seguirlo y si pudiera ser fotografias seria mucho agradecer.. ya que los neofitos como Yo nos perdemos.


Gracias de todos lo modos.


----------



## dedalus (18 Nov 2020)

pepitoacojonado dijo:


> Creo que es bueno lo que propones pero me pierdo a la hora de leerlo y seguirlo....no si seria mucho pedir que lo pudieras redactar de alguna mejor manera para intentar seguirlo y si pudiera ser fotografias seria mucho agradecer.. ya que los neofitos como Yo nos perdemos.
> 
> 
> Gracias de todos lo modos.



Para montar un escudo a una cerradura hay material de sobra en vídeos. Es muy importante porque un bombín desnudo es muy fácil de romper o taladrar para abrir por muy bueno que sea. Únicamente que sepais que si la cerradura es antigua y no tiene los agujeros hechos para que la atraviesen los tornillos, se los podeis hacer vosotros con brocas de metal. Que hay que usar centrador en el sitio del bombín y podeis hacer uno con un bombín de dos duros o comprar uno de plástico donde compreis el escudo, y que normalmente será con corona de 48mm. Se hace un agujero redondo hasta dentro porque el escudo es redondo y tiene que rodear todo el bombín con metal hasta la cerradura dentro de la puerta para protegerlo. Parece que te vas a cargar la puerta pero con ese agujero es como queda bien el escudo, estais cambiando madera por metal.


Lo de los tornillos. Cabezas de destornillador para taladro, un avellanador de madera para taladro(en latón resiste unos cuantos agujeros, comprobado). Tornillos de madera de cabeza cónica para embutir de los latonados de 3,5 40mm, o algo así según encontreis, más grandes que los de serie de puertas antiguas.
Sacais un tornillo viejo, que asienta en un agujero en el latón que tiene un avellanado, queremos poner uno con la cabeza más grande, así que ponemos avellanador al taladro y le damos, con lo que el cono se hace más grande y el tornillo nuevo no resalta. Ponemos el tornillo nuevo, a taladro y bien derechito para que no se tuerza, seguramente con destornillador a mano no seamos capaces de apretarlo hasta el final.
Vamos uno a uno por si no queremos mover nada. 
Seguramente haya dos tornillos en la cerradura (más uno en el medio que sujeta el bombín y no es de madera) y tres en el marco. Dentro del marco normalmente hay madera hasta mucho más adentro de lo que se ve, en un premarco, y queremos agarrarlo con el tornillo en la placa (strike plate)para que resista más. La cerradura lleva un cajeado que debilita la puerta donde va colocada, si metemos tornillos mejores compensamos un poco.


----------



## alward (18 Nov 2020)

Homepage | Stealth Key
Homepage | Stealth Key

La cerradura mas bestia del 2019-2020... Anti-todo, ganzua, palanca, taladro...


----------



## pepitoacojonado (18 Nov 2020)

dedalus dijo:


> Para montar un escudo a una cerradura hay material de sobra en vídeos. Es muy importante porque un bombín desnudo es muy fácil de romper o taladrar para abrir por muy bueno que sea. Únicamente que sepais que si la cerradura es antigua y no tiene los agujeros hechos para que la atraviesen los tornillos, se los podeis hacer vosotros con brocas de metal. Que hay que usar centrador en el sitio del bombín y podeis hacer uno con un bombín de dos duros o comprar uno de plástico donde compreis el escudo, y que normalmente será con corona de 48mm. Se hace un agujero redondo hasta dentro porque el escudo es redondo y tiene que rodear todo el bombín con metal hasta la cerradura dentro de la puerta para protegerlo. Parece que te vas a cargar la puerta pero con ese agujero es como queda bien el escudo, estais cambiando madera por metal.
> 
> 
> Lo de los tornillos. Cabezas de destornillador para taladro, un avellanador de madera para taladro(en latón resiste unos cuantos agujeros, comprobado). Tornillos de madera de cabeza cónica para embutir de los latonados de 3,5 40mm, o algo así según encontreis, más grandes que los de serie de puertas antiguas.
> ...



Gracias Compañero


----------



## machinaexdeus (18 Nov 2020)

dedalus dijo:


> Seguramente haya dos tornillos en la cerradura (más uno en el medio que sujeta el bombín y no es de madera) y tres en el marco. Dentro del marco normalmente hay madera hasta mucho más adentro de lo que se ve, en un premarco, y queremos agarrarlo con el tornillo en la placa (strike plate)para que resista más. La cerradura lleva un cajeado que debilita la puerta donde va colocada, si metemos tornillos mejores compensamos un poco.





Un cajetín antipalanca para evitar que empujen los bulones centrales y se abran todos los demás en una cerradura multipunto.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Nov 2020)

Un escudo medio bueno el Disec, viene con el bombillo de plástico y la corona de taladro para la instalación. Así lo hice hace unos años, sin problemas, yo que soy un poco inútil en trabajos manuales.


----------



## Salva Nos Deus (20 Nov 2020)

Eshpañavabien dijo:


> Un escudo medio bueno el Disec, viene con el bombillo de plástico y la corona de taladro para la instalación. Así lo hice hace unos años, sin problemas, yo que soy un poco inútil en trabajos manuales.



Si la fe no es tu escudo, un escudo de verdad te viene bien.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Nov 2020)

Si esto es verdad, es la hostia. 



Editado Oferta acorazadas para pisos | Puertas de Acero | precios


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Nov 2020)

Podría ser un truco montar la puerta para abrirla al contrario de lo lógico, con cerraduras que no se vean? En caso de palanca o ariete estarían golpeando o apalancando en el lado contrario a las cerraduras. O incluso poner cerraduras falsas en el lado contrario de las reales para que apalanquen o golpéen ahí.


----------



## Fukuoka San (20 Nov 2020)

Ojo con las apps para abrir, es más fácil hackear las de lo que parece.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (20 Nov 2020)

Salva Nos Deus dijo:


> Si la fe no es tu escudo, un escudo de verdad te viene bien.



Mi fe está en la ventaja competitiva que tengo de un bombillo de seguridad + escudo, frente al resto de (casi todos) los vecinos que tienen cerraduras paco de 30 años de antigüedad y no se han molestado en hacer evolución de sus defensas contra los predadores de sus bienes. La eterna confrontación fe-evolución.


----------



## Fukuoka San (21 Nov 2020)




----------



## nuvole (14 Dic 2020)

Vuelvo a la carga con el hilo. Hace 4 años puse una tesa tk100 y muy contento.

Ahora quiero volver a cambiarla.

Alguna recomendación?

Gracias


----------



## Fukuoka San (14 Dic 2020)

nuvole dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga con el hilo. Hace 4 años puse una tesa tk100 y muy contento.
> 
> Ahora quiero volver a cambiarla.
> 
> ...



La mejor Keso (8000 premium 30/50) y escudo magnético premium, en puerta acorazada 5C de Cabma


----------



## nuvole (24 Ene 2021)

Retomando el hilo, me han hablado muy bien de la mt5.

*Bombín Mul-T-Lock MT5+

Qué opinas?*


----------



## Johnny Bravo (31 Ene 2021)

nuvole dijo:


> Retomando el hilo, me han hablado muy bien de la mt5.
> 
> *Bombín Mul-T-Lock MT5+
> 
> Qué opinas?*



Por lo que he visto en youtube de ese bombín, pues está muy bien. Eso sí, debe ir acompañado de una buena puerta, con un buen escudo y una segunda cerradura a ser posible.


----------



## bladu (4 Nov 2021)

Hola 
Ando buscando una cerradura de seguridad para la puerta que tengo . También quisiera ponerle bulones a modo de seguridad complementaria . ¿Que cerrajerías serías y " de precio competitivo" podéis recomendarme en Madrid?

Gracias


----------



## asiqué (4 Nov 2021)

bladu dijo:


> Hola
> Ando buscando una cerradura de seguridad para la puerta que tengo . También quisiera ponerle bulones a modo de seguridad complementaria . ¿Que cerrajerías serías y " de precio competitivo" podéis recomendarme en Madrid?
> 
> Gracias



quiza es mejor que primero pidas precio y valores bien. Si tu puerta necesita todo eso y lo que quieres es seguridad;
Una puerta blindada semi acorazada nueva


----------

